# GET HEALTHY ... ANYONE WANNA JOIN?



## ANDI68

Anyone coming in?


----------



## kara76

yeah i will


----------



## ANDI68

What's your plan Kara? .... don't tell me you don't have one


----------



## kara76

i really haven't got one

but did buy an aerobics dvd, i use to love going but i need every penny atm


----------



## ANDI68

Well my goal is shown on my ticker

My fitness plan is to walk daily and give up wine and follow a SW or WW diet


----------



## ANDI68

How many pounds do you want to lose Kara, get a ticker


----------



## kara76

im not sure how many , im 8,3 at the moment and i would like to be 7 8


----------



## miriam7

you lucky sod im 9.1! i was 7.7 before i started tx   i have ate like a pig tho!


----------



## kara76

i use to be between 7.2 and 7.6 before giving up smoking and tx

its my belly that i don't like, i like my boobs

think i will start monday


----------



## ANDI68

Thats 9 pounds Kara

I used to 7.7 before I started tx .......... PMSL .... yeah it's a joke!


----------



## kara76

nope no joke

saying that i could never buy clothes lol, i have loads of nice clothes that just doesnt fit anymore

think i will opt for 6 lbs


----------



## miriam7

lol...its all on my belly tho..and my clothes dont fit im thinking its cheaper to lose a few pounds than buy  new clothes!


----------



## kara76

deffo cheaper, but i love bad things 

be back soon off to have a bath, i smell


----------



## ANDI68

yuk Kara ... I wudnt have admitted that  

I have tumps of clothes that don't fit me


----------



## ANDI68

What is your goal Miriam?

I said I'm off the wine but I thought today maybe I could convert to red wine as it's supposed to have antioxidants and be good for your heart and I did read somewhere a little is good for sperm count (not that I have any sperm)  Does anyone know if it has any other health benefits?


----------



## ANDI68

I must have been 12 when I was 7st 7lb


----------



## miriam7

i wouldnt mind shifting a stone ..maybee i should get a ticker and we can watch it go up and down!


----------



## ANDI68

good idea Miriam ... it helps to have encouragement


----------



## kara76

red wine has more calories i know that

but it is good for the heart


----------



## ANDI68

Oh well that's blown that idea then.  I seem to be drinking more tea lately as it makes me less hungry, probaby because it's warm.  Not good as I did give it up


----------



## kara76

i drink de caff tea and have since my first ivf , i don't really like normal tea now


----------



## ANDI68

I drank that before tx too and now, I did read somewhere again that decaff is no better for you because it's not clear what chemicals are used to remove the caffeine


----------



## kara76

maybe we should try the reverse

go out get ****** and stoned and maybe have a fight and get an asbo

maybe it would work then lol


----------



## ANDI68

I know you can get over obsessed can't you, well I do


----------



## ANDI68

u boozing t'nite Kara?


----------



## kara76

i would try but im working overtime tonight and not looking forward to it lol, got a head ache and feel sick


----------



## ANDI68

Oh bum Kara, hope you're feeling better soon hun


----------



## kara76

didn't have a drop last night, think its hormones

im selling my motorbike in 2 hours


----------



## ANDI68

How do u feel about that?


----------



## kara76

im ok about it, i need the money more. But its quite sad also.

I haven't used it for ages and ages and luke sold his so we don'ty go riding together anymore


----------



## ANDI68

I'm sure you'll be happier with money in the bank.

I wish Pete would sell his, I hate it.  He hasn't used it for ages, it's just stuck in the garage, we just seem to be spending money out on taxing and insuring it for no reason.  What a waste!


----------



## kara76

what bike is it hun?


----------



## ANDI68

CBR 600


----------



## kara76

nice thats what luke had, i was a crap passager that why i got one lol


----------



## ANDI68

I've never been on the back of him .  I hate bikes and speed, if I'm not driving that is


----------



## ANDI68

So what are we doing today girls towards getting healthy?

Pete's at work but agreed for us to go cycling when he gets home


----------



## kara76

im not starting til monday lol

but hours waitressing is good excersie


----------



## ANDI68

I guess it is Kara  

Had a tiny blip again last night girls, I ate some biscuits and wasn't allowed them.  Think I'd gone too long without eating because it was weigh day and I didn't want to eat much 'til after weighing and then I just binged all my allowance and a little bit more.

I went out shopping so I wouldn't eat but I should have eaten before I went


----------



## popsi

hmm dont think i am in the right place today, ive just had rissole and chips and mind aero !!! sorry i am


----------



## ANDI68

We all need some comfort food And, you've had a tough week


----------



## popsi

I know but that no excuse LOL !! i am just hopeless he he he !!!


----------



## kara76

just had boiled eggs and 2 pieces of bread


----------



## ANDI68

Well thats a free food for the eggs on SW and a B choice for the bread and 3 points for the eggs and depending on what bread about 3 points there too on WW


----------



## ANDI68

I think And's eaten her quota for the day weekend


----------



## kara76

whats with the ponits thing hun?


----------



## ANDI68

Your daily allowance on WW, say for instance you can have 20 points a day.  All food is pointed by how much saturated fat it contains so you dont count calories just points.


----------



## kara76

wow that sounds good

so what points are fpr what?


----------



## ANDI68

there's a comprehensive list  

what do you want to know?


----------



## kara76

crikey is it that big

any chocolate on there?


----------



## ANDI68

Yeah you can have chocolate but mostly high in points .... curly wurlys are only 2½ if I remember right


----------



## kara76

lol thats sounds ok then


----------



## ANDI68

Everything in moderation Kara  

Ok Girls, I've donned the jogging bottoms and there's a similarity to Max Wall   (if anyone's old enough to remember him) Just about to pop in the contact lenses and I'm off.

Speak to you all later ... hopefully not saddle sore


----------



## kara76

have fun hun


----------



## ANDI68

Knackered Andi reporting in   

Saddle sore and aching.  We cycled for two hours up and down hills and on the way I had to report a gas leak, much to Pete's annoyance, I couldn't just leave it .. what if there was an explosion!!


----------



## popsi

Andrea -- well done honey !! you will be super fit by the time you have you follow up at this rate ! and I know what you mean about the gas leak I would have had to report it too, with would have annoyed John, i see all the bad things that can happen in a situation LOL !!!


----------



## popsi

John has just said it must the name Andrea !!! lol ! 

I told him we are just caring that all he he he he


----------



## ANDI68

Pete would probably agree with him

I don't think my references to the phonetic alphabet while explaining the street to the call handler, who couldn't understand welsh names, peed him off.  Now he's calling me Miss Foxtrot


----------



## popsi

LMAO !! And well at least you had a good laugh about it too, which will have done you twice as good x


----------



## ANDI68

DH just ordered in a pizza


----------



## miriam7

nevermind you can watch what you eat the rest of the week instead..i had a dominoes earlier


----------



## kara76

im gona walk rex every day.

all ive eaten today is fruit so far


----------



## kara76

30mins walk tonight for me and jacker pot and tuna for dinner

only 1 biscuit today lol


----------



## popsi

Kara - I had a jacket pot with tuna and sweetcorn too, and I have had a walk with Popsi   and i had one small piece of aero LOL !


----------



## kara76

we are doing good


----------



## miriam7

lol..i had jacket potato and tuna too! how weird


----------



## kara76

this is just plain weird

where is andi, we wana know what you had lol


----------



## ANDI68

lol ... I had a chilli (made with quorn - as it's low in fat) & rice


----------



## popsi

Andi - glad you did not have jacket with tuna ! that would have been too freaky !! hope your chilli was nice honey, how are you feeling about your follow up now ?


----------



## ANDI68

Well I'd prefer meat  

I've got my questions ready so just trying not to think too much until Thurs .... yeah right


----------



## kara76

im off for another walk tonight after work with rex, omg it was freezing last night


----------



## ANDI68

How are the walkers and joggers doing and the not so energetic?  

I didn't go to weigh tonight girls, I've had a really naughty week and I didn't want to waste a fiver but I've kicked myself back up the butt and I'm back on my healthy eating regime.  

Sorry to be a fraud but my ticker it probably not correct now


----------



## kara76

hehe your mad

ie walked rex everyday

will have to nip out with him again for 5mins


----------



## ANDI68

I think this thread needs reviving


----------



## kara76

im still walking every day

cause im a good girl and rex expects it now as soon as i get home lol


----------



## ANDI68

Good girl


----------



## Moth

I'm trying to get healthy - walking twice a week and have joined ww. Lost 10lb so far.

Andi - sorry - don't like curry but i know a few fat friends that do! x


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Moth,keep at it.  I'll have to dig up the receipe and post.

I rejoined WW 2 weeks ago but my head has been up my   this week.


----------



## Moth

me too, was doing well up until xmas but since i had my lap in Jan, it's been a real struggle. My head's all over the place at the moment, but am going on hols to spain for a week beginning of june, and don't want to be spilling over all my clothes! So, am going to get stuck in and get on with it!


----------



## ANDI68

It's so hard to focus on dieting with all this going on, you'd think it would be motivation enough but I find it hard to focus on it.  Hopefully we can motivate each other


----------



## Moth

that'll be good. i lost 2 stone a few years back on the rosemary conley diet, but that was cos i was exercising 3-4 times a week. So i know where i'm going wrong, but i keep buying myself rubbish to eat on the weekend as a treat - it's pathetic! I keep hoping i'll wake up and be thin again! Only want to lose another stone, at least then all my clothes will fit again. 

It's right what they say tho, once you've hit 40 it's tougher to lose weight! Someone told me that life begins at 40 - they lied!  since i hit the big four - o, all i've had is stress and health probs! thats my rant over with for tonight!


----------



## ANDI68

I have all this to look forward to then when I'm 40, NOT!  

I lost 3½ stone a few years back, it was when I hit 30, I reached my goal weight and got my WW gold membership but it's gradually crept back on after giving up smoking etc, I haven't put it all on but a fair chunk of it.  God it's so hard to do now!!  

I know what you mean about the treats, and clothes not fitting.  You could set yourself up a ticker to keep track Moth.

I wake almost every day wishing I hadn't eaten what I did the day before  

I need some serious    kicking.  Any ideas?  

Girls I've read about loads of booze and choccies on the other threads this weekend, what's going on?


----------



## lola C

I joined SW earlier this year and lost half a pound in the first week with them...I think the knowledge that I was 'on a diet' made me more inclined to cheat 

However - I have lost half a stone (roughly) since xmas - through more exercise and less food!! Simple equation which we all know but I had inspiration which I have to share....

The first was a really good book called "Neris and India's Idiot Proof Diet" by India Knight and Neris Thomas - they wanted to call it "Pig 2 Twig" because they lost 5 stone each. Basically it's a low carb/high protein diet which I haven't followed at all and I don't necessarily think would be good to follow it while TTC...however the first part of the book examines why we eat and particularly emotional eating and also covers how to deal with diet saboteurs (you know those 'friends' who say "Oh go on, have a piece of chocolate cake....you deserve it" KWIM?? ).

It made me think about what I eat and why I eat....I go to the fridge when I'm bored/sad/not hungry - I eat - then I still feel bored/even more sad and still not hungry....so now I try to think twice before I eat as to whether I really need it 

Anyhow, I found it really helpful and I keep going back to it to remind myself...it's about changing habits really I guess.

Another book I read which was really inspirational was "The Amazing Adventures of Dietgirl" by Shauna Reid which is about this beautiful but sad Australian girl who starts of at 25 stone and she's sad that she's 25 stone so she embarks on a diet and keeps a 'secret' weblog along the way....and it took her 4/5 years but she lost half her body weight and she's still beautiful at the end and it was just really easy and inspirational read which I would thoroughly recommmend 

Crikey, do I go on?  I didn't really mean to


----------



## Moth

Thanks for the suggestions Lola, well done on the weight loss - i'll have to have a look at those books. I think you're right about the 'habit' thing. It's just i've already given up ciggies in the last couple of years, and now having to give up 'goodies' as well - i feel robbed!   I don't even feel healthy, in fact, i seem to feel worse!

Well, weighed in at fat club yesterday - lost a 1lb - quite surprised as usually don't lose any weight during af. Had to brainwash myself that it's equal to 2 packs of butter - therefore thats 2 packs of butter that i no longer have to squeeze into my already tight bikini  .

Went walking last night for an hour and again tonight for another hour - the fine weather   usually motivates me Andi, so perhaps you'll feel a bit more motivated when the weather breaks!    Moth x


----------



## miriam7

well ive ate c##p again today ..i cant seem to stop! im hoping if i go for a jog 3 times a week i wont put any more weight on..


----------



## Moth

Miriam, it's a killer isn't it! There's nothing nicer than eating 'rubbish' (as my nephew calls it). It's a cruel world, my brother eats so much food, in fact he 'grazes' all day long, and he's like a runner bean. He does walk quite a lot though. Sadly - I'm not so lucky. Didn't go out on the weekend, as if i had, i definately would have put on a couple of pounds! Think i put on about 1 1/2 stone last year from my dodgy underactive thyroid (not lucky enough to get an 'overactive thyroid!) - it's been a nightmare to lose though!   x


----------



## kara76

girls

i walked 4 miles today and yep i can feel that i have too lol


----------



## Moth

Kara - that's pretty energetic walking 4 miles - did you speed-walk?
Miriam - are you still eating 'rubbish'? Or have you started on the healthy stuff?   lol

I've been walking 3 times this week so far, so if i haven't shed a pound in fat club on monday i'll be gutted 

Andi, any energy spurts this week? Or have you been resting in preparation for your new fitness regime?

x


----------



## ANDI68

Lola, thanks for the book suggestions.

Moth, I'm supposed to be weighing tonight but again have had a bad week so I don't think I'm going to go, wrong I know but I could spend the fiver somewhere else right now.  

Someone kick my   big time please!!!  Moth thanks for adding a ticker, I can chase you to goal now  

I've done some walking but nothing of any great distance.

Glad you're all getting on well with the healthy stuff.


----------



## miriam7

andi this is for you.. kick up the   ! and you started this thread! i think karas whipping everyone doing a 4 mile walk! lol


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Miriam   ... I know I started it. I needed support and desperately still do  

I'm gonna walk later


----------



## Moth

come on Andi   - you can do it! 

This is what you need to do:

1. Just have a real good binge this weekend to eat up any goodies you have in the house. 

2. Write down what you're eating - i've gone off the rails as i stopped writing down my points i'd  
    used,but have now started doing it again and it makes a big difference!

3.  Try and exercise 3 times a week - for me thats a 2 mile walk a few times a week - but no 'strolling'! you have to walk like you're on a mission! 

You'll feel much better once you get back into it.

We can all do it, so lets have a real good try, being healthy during your tx should make a big difference to how we feel.

Moth x


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Moth I know what you say is absolutely true.

Walked 3 miles to parents house today, and in the rain  

Keep kicking me girls


----------



## ebonie

Will u kick me as well lol i need a good boot up the back side but i am trying !!
Well done on ur walk andi and its quiet an open space to walk in was u cold ??


----------



## miriam7

3 miles is good ..all ive done is walk the ten minutes it takes to get home after having my nails done ! not very good am i ! after my birthday im gunna pull my socks up so to speak!


----------



## ANDI68

I only had cotton trousers on and was soaked when I arrived there, yep a bit cold

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D10%252F10%255F1%255F102v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







For you Em and Miriam


----------



## popsi

Andi - I am starting Monday for sure , if i am bad you have permission to kick my , <but if i am coming on thursday will probably have chips as I dont really like anything else in a restaurant I am a fussy bugger LOL> but i will be good all other times, and gonna walk lots too x


----------



## ANDI68

You dont like new potatoes And?


----------



## popsi

Andi

Only if i eat them in the house LOL !! not out as they dont sometimes cook them as i want ( i a fussy one   )


----------



## ANDI68

DH is like you, if he gets a lump in a spud he won't eat them  

They do pasta dishes you know


----------



## Moth

Andi, how are you feeling this week. I lost a pound in fat club, whoopee! Hardly a great weight loss after walking a few miles on 3 occasions! As my mother says - 'never mind - that's the same as 2 packs of butter!'

I hope you're feeling a bit better this week  

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

well ive given up ! im going to start to get healthy next week.. i wont have a starter and a main on thur at the met up tho..not like last time!


----------



## Moth

Hiya Miriam, you say that ever week! lol

If you drink less booze, you can eat more food - or maybe eat less food and drink more booze.  
I had a few drinks last night, but could only have 3 otherwise i can't get up for work! How was your night out in Newport.

Moth x


----------



## ANDI68

Moth, great you had a loss .. it's miles better than a gain.  Well done!

I'm just not focused at the moment  

I try every day and every day I fail  

Get your big boots out girls


----------



## lola C

Oh Andi - you are not a failure   .  Sometimes the knowledge of being "on a diet" can make you more prone to picking at food because you know it's off limits.

Try looking at the books I recommended again...the Adventures of Dietgirl is such a good read and really inspirational...she lost half her body weight !


----------



## Moth

Hi ladies
Here i am with my Monday Fat Club weigh-in verdict! Stayed the b###dy same!  Could've poked her in the eye when she told me, but have to be positive - i went out on Fri and had several bottles of that alcopop stuff - and i always put on weight when i have a drink. So i should be gratefu i didn't put any weight on. Trouble is, i'd been walking a couple of times and i ran 2.5miles on a treadmill - all that effort and i only broke even!

Lola, i must get that book you've mentioned - i've lost half of my mind, i just can't seem to lose half my body weight  

Andi - how are you feeling this week? - hope you're a little more positive.

Moth x


----------



## popsi

Girls !! I am depressed and fed up !! none of my summer clothes fit me tidy   DH said to buy some more but i told him "I dont want fat clothes " i not a happy bunny.. any suggestions on how to lose 2 stone in a fortnight, without cutting down on wine !!!!!


----------



## ANDI68

Andrea, I had a nightmare this morning finding something summery to fit me ... I know how you feel hun 

My weight ticker hasn't budged  

How to lose 2 stone in a fortnight?  Uuuurrrmmmmm   ...... cabbage soup diet!!!!


----------



## ANDI68

How is the 'healthy thing' going for everyone?  Has this weather motivated you to get into your summer clothes?

Moth, good for you for not gaining, is weigh in on Mondays?


----------



## Moth

Hiya Andi

Yup, Mondays 5pm - not a good day for a weigh-in especially if you've been out over the weekend. However, this week  i have walked miles and grafted for 2 days in the garden, so if i haven't lost a pound, you'll probably hear me scream, so fingers crossed.  Am at a bit of a stand still at the moment, but i tried on some summery clothes last weekend, and apart from the horror of having glimpsed various bits of my anatomy   whilst throwing clothes on and off - i can't say it was a pleasurable experience. So still quite a way to go i think! Hopefully i won't bump into anyone i know on hols!

Are you feeling a bit more positive this week Andi? I'm sure the fine weather will help with your quest for healthy living!


----------



## ANDI68

Yes Moth the Summery clothes thing has deffo kicked me up the bum    I'm trying hard, that's all I can say.

Good luck for weigh in tomorrow.

Where are you going on hols?


----------



## Moth

Well, lost 1.5lb this week at fat club - and also managed to squeeze my big old   into a pair of "almost" summery trousers!    I've also bought caffeine free diet coke   as i'd already started on the caffeine free tea and coffee in the new year. Are there any pleasures left in life to have.   (not by the look of it!)

Walked 16 miles last week (clocked it in the car yesterday - 4 miles per night) so maybe one day i'll have 'buns of steel'! (as the yanks say!)

How's everyone getting on with their healthy living?

Moth x


----------



## kara76

im still walking rex everyday, not far after work though

lus i have a wii fit


----------



## popsi

Kara - how are you finding your wii fit, i have not used mine much as been outdoors most of the time in the


----------



## kara76

im loving the wii fit

step areobics is brill and hula hoop


----------



## Moth

Someone at work today was telling me their friends play 'naked tennis' and 'naked hula hoop' on their wii 

Sounds interesting!

Moth x


----------



## kara76

now thats put ideas is my head


naked yoga


----------



## miriam7

lol are you and luke gunna try it !


----------



## kara76

not sure luke will  maybe i should be doing naked yoga when he comes home tomorrow lol

as he walls in with his mates, can you imagine


----------



## miriam7

pmsl   that would be so funny ! i really want a wii i will defo have one for christmas..even tho thats months away!


----------



## Moth

Kara  that would wake em up! You'd have a house full of Luke's friends calling in!

Personally i wouldn't do naked anything if i had a choice   Last thing i want to see is bits of me bobbing around   Nasty!

Miriam, i'm sure you'll end up buying one before then!


----------



## miriam7

no i wont moth theres no room under my tv stand! jeffs got the playstation 3 taking up room and its rubbish i have never played on it ..prob cos im always on here! but i do like my neices wii they beat me in tennis and there 4 and 3!


----------



## kara76

i must say the wii is deffo not like normal boring computer games, we have a ps2 and i never played that lol


----------



## Moth

I quite like some of the stuff for the ps2 as it's pretty straight forward - little things please little minds and all that! technology is passing me by so i like to keep it simple!


----------



## kara76

bump!!


----------



## ANDI68

Ooops    Thanks mate


----------



## KellyG

i have bought a load of fruit and special k and thats all im eating ive put on a stone stince my wedding and my boobs havent even gained any of it tut... im not fat just a bit wobbily


----------



## kara76

how you doing with you get fit plan andi?


----------



## ANDI68

I haven't jogged today but I've been indoor jogging on my trampet since the weekend.  Muscles hurt like hell yesterday so had DH give me a massage, he's not bad at it  

Oooh BTW I had him to massage my gestone area too .... it is still sore.  I guess because I had trouble with my glute muscles after a car accident.


----------



## kara76

crikey huni

you still having trouble with gestone area, ouch


----------



## miriam7

this weather is way too horrid to exercise in! hopefully youwill be doing these gestone jabs for 12 weeks kara   you will definetly have a sore bum by then!


----------



## kara76

i so hope for a sore butt, still no soreness for me thought

miss my wii fit


----------



## ANDI68

Moth how are you getting on?

I've been for an hour's cycling today and half hour indoor jogging  

This weight loss is really slow though


----------



## kara76

andi hun your doing so well mate


----------



## Moth

Well done Andi!

I haven't done any walking coz of the weather - that's my excuse anyway! Going to ''weigh-in'' tomorrow, but not too hopeful as have af from hell at moment and am always quite a bit heavier then.

Have got my book at the ready to start writing down my food tomorrow, so i'll be fine as long as i remember to do it!

Moth x


----------



## kara76

me to join the get fit crew, wish i wasn't but as i am

heres goes, after a few days of booze of course


----------



## Moth

Just been to 'weigh-in' and lost 2.5lb and then went for a 3 mile walk  

Moth x


----------



## KellyG

well done moth


----------



## popsi

well dont moth.. and andi your both doing really well, i will be joining you in August <maybe>


----------



## Moth

Popsi, where's your  You should've said that you doubt that you'll be joining in Aug.

Moth x


----------



## popsi

lol... ok thanks for the kick up the   moth


----------



## Moth

We're just here to help each other along and give those   when necessary!  

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

i dont seem to be able to shift anything.. i havent really tried tho ! whats the best diet to go on weight watchers or slimming world? i figure i might be ok with 1 of these as its all set out what you can eat isnt it?


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Moth <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F55%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Andrea ... you should focus on your 2ww and push all negative thoughts out of your head. Naughty girl!

Miriam, I've done both diets and weight watchers works better for me as there's no restrictions, obviously within your points allowance.

I'm trying to jog every morning for 30 mins, I did this morning at 7 am before work.


----------



## Moth

Miriam - just reducing your alcohol intake would probably help you lose a few pounds  

Weight watchers is better for you 'health' wise. Slimming world is ok but more of a faddy diet - ok if you have a lot of weight to lose but the minute you go off the diet you tend to put it all back on (well, that's what i did) WWatchers isn't rocket science, basically everything in moderation   (not sure if you know the meaning of ''moderation'' though!)

Thanks Andi - we'll shed this weight and be super fit before too long!

Moth x


----------



## ANDI68

OMG Moth we have the same goal weight left to lose ..well within half a pound


----------



## Moth

We're under starter's orders! We need to have a race to the finish line Andi  

........good-bye flabby bits, hello toned, cellulite free bits! (well, a girl can dream can't she!)

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

lol moth i dont drink that often   i only want to shift a stone so either one will do ..what can i eat the most junk on!


----------



## Moth

Miriam, just cut down on your take aways/junk food - you'll be surprised, you'll lose it in no time  

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

i know takeaways are my downfall   whens your appoinment moth?


----------



## Moth

Miriam - Step away from the take-aways!   I have appt with another consultant on friday this week. Got to get another list of questions ready!

Andi - just noticed your ticker - well done on the weight loss!  

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

i will moth after this tx .. hopefully if i make it to transfer i will be going back on steroids so it is pointless at the moment    well best of luck for your appoinment whoever its with ..i hope you get all of your questions answerd so you can hurry along and get on this   rollercoaster


----------



## kara76

i will be joining you next week, im having a blow out first lol


----------



## ANDI68

I've not had a good week this week, we had a chinese take away last night.  I think we'll stop buying wine until our holiday then it will be a real treat.  Wine just makes me nibble


----------



## ANDI68

Thinking about doing a bikini panic diet for 7 days ..... you're supposed to lose 7 lbs.  Not that I'm ever gonna look good in a bikini, it's just the name of the diet! 

There's a lot of graprefruit and eggs involved.


----------



## kara76

doesn't sound healthy to be and you will strave


----------



## ANDI68

I reckon the wine will mess it up


----------



## ANDI68

I lost a pound overnight


----------



## kara76

ANDI68 said:


> I lost a pound overnight


did you poo lol


----------



## ANDI68

Let's try and rekindle this old chestnut!

I'm 1.5 lbs away from coming out of the obese category and into the overweight one .... wooo hooo!!  

Then I need to lose a further 24.5 lbs to be in the normal weight category (BMI under 25) ... a massive feat so I have set myself smaller intermediate goals.  

So this revelation this morning has made me realise I have gained over 28 lbs from when I reached my Weight Watchers goal weight in 1998 ... facing my 30th Birthday made me want to change things and now I'm facing my 40th back where I was before then.

I guess a lot has happened in this time but I know they will all be excuses if I write them all down and only I can shake myself and get my **** in gear and do something about it.

I've gone through some of the most important things in my life recently and have been the heaviest I've been in a long time and when you're unhappy it's so easy to reach for food for comfort and I know I should be more motivated to succeed and be at my healthiest.

I need to write this down to kick my **** and embarrass myself on this public board and shock myself into action.

Any tips and advice would be appreciated girls ..... sorry for the ME post!


----------



## popsi

Andi - sorry you feel like that, but its not good someone telling you different if thats the way you are. Just wanted to empathise with you that i am also the heaviest i have ever been, since starting tx i have put on 2 stone and am not happy about it either, so from Tuesday I will be joining you in this healthy thread and looking to shift some of the weight. I dont find it easy to do as I really dont have that big an appetite and with <possible> pcos and my ME its hard to excersise excessively as i have to watch my body, but I WILL find a happy medium and get there

i would like to lose about 3 stone in total, but my first target will be to lose a stone by 14th December when we go away for DH birthday so i fit nicely back into my 'posh frock' lol... i think it will be made easier by the fact that John also wants to lose 2 stone too <not that he is big he is 6ft 1in and is only a little over 14 st, but he wants to lose a bit and get fitter again, so thats gonna be a BIG help to me>

So look out Tuesday i gonna join, may get a ticker too.. but not gonna put the 3 stone on it as will dishearten me, gonna take small steps to the big picture <if you see what i mean lol>


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks And 

I agree, smaller goals are more manageable and a lot less daunting.

What will be your plan given your limitation to excercise and small appetite?  Will you follow a diet or just cut out certain things?

Here's to supporting each other


----------



## popsi

Gonna cut out eating takeaways so much <as with tx we got into habit of eating out a lot !> we gonna go for walks very often, play on the wii and gonna try swimming see it thats ok for me, it should be >

As for eating wise not following anything specific to start with, just lots of fruit and veg and the right types of foods with treats on the weekends <i lost 2 stone like this before>, and not giving up alcohol completely either i need a life lol


----------



## kara76

girls its good you can support each other

little steps


----------



## ANDI68

Anyone else joining Chub Club?      

Yes Kara ... little steps  

Seems like a great plan And.  Pete was supposed to be trying to lose a few pounds too but he hasn't lost an ounce in the last week since returning from hols.

My day has been busyish.  I went for a walk alone earlier and I've prepared a healthy tea and will have a glass of wine later.  I bought a bottle yesterday and have had to ration it ..... really isn't like me to keep any as it's a really nice one too.  I guess it's my downfall.

My plan is to follow Weight Watchers, which gives me some control and works for me.  I couldn't just cut down because I cheat too much.

I'm fed up of not seeing my ticker moving in one direction ... it's been yoyo-ing far too long.

Moth, how are things going with you?


----------



## kara76

i keep saying im gona try an get fitter but so far i have failed


----------



## ANDI68

You haven't failed Kara, you just haven't quite succeeded to your goal.


----------



## kara76

lol yeah i suppose that one way of looking at it

its just at the moment i feel i shouldn't limit the things i am enjoying like copious amounts of booze lol


----------



## ANDI68

I know.  We have to live too and enjoy it


----------



## ANDI68

Can someone please change the two fat ladies on the end of my bubbles to a lucky number please?


----------



## kara76

how thats even through  you hate odd numbers lol


----------



## ANDI68

I used to hate them til I had 11 eggs, 5 embies and 3 good ones from 5    Cheers mate


----------



## kara76

nutter

i don't give a toss about number


----------



## ANDI68

I've had a disappointing weekend    I've gained a pound  

Which is expected when you go off track.  I'm back in healthy mode today


----------



## ANDI68

You may notice I have a new ticker  

For the record I am not taking Phentermine (although I could do with some) I just liked the ticker from the forum.


----------



## kara76

i shall we getting my wii fit out today


----------



## popsi

i need to get on mine, but at moment i cant due to back pain  , i have a smear on Tuesday so if its still the same then will ask to see a doctor whilst i am there.. i not happy about it as i wanted to get a little active


----------



## kara76

im just bloody lazy at the moment


----------



## Laura36

ARGGGGHHH, I just ate a whole 500ml tub of ice cream!!!  I ate half of it earlier on but just finished it off - that wasn't the plan.  I was going to leave the other half in the freezer for another day.  Who am I kidding, I can't leave anything sweet in the house without eating it!

That's probably 2lbs worth of ice cream.....

But, it was VERY good


----------



## miriam7

lol i keep scoffing ice cream too ben and jerrys cookie dough gotta be in a cone tho !


----------



## Laura36

I've been to waitrose tonight so this was their italian vanilla with chocolate chips and chocolate topping!  Lush


----------



## lola C

I'm needing inspiration - any ideas - I would like to lose 1.5 stone but about 10 in the next five weeks - I know I should probably just bite the bullet and do Weight Watchers online or something...any ideas appreicated  

Oh and where can I get a weight loss ticker from and do I have to pay for it?  

Numpty of Numptyville,
Numptytown
Numptynesshire


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Lola,

How are you feeling today?

www.tickerfactory.com is the website for designing tickers. Just click on the one you want .. it's free!!

I always have to follow weight watchers when I diet because I have to have some discipline and not just cut down or I will cheat.

Do you have the books so that you can do it at home without paying the weekly fee?

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lola C

Hi Andi

I'm feeling OK - I just have a sense of overwhelming sadness at the moment but I know it will lift in time.

I do have some WW books at home Andi - I will dig them out - I think a ticker might help me be more motivated - yours is certainly looking impressive!!  Thanks for the link!

How are you feeling about your impending tx?


----------



## lola C

Woo hoo - I got myself a ticker - OMG - 21 lbs sounds an awful lot!!!


----------



## ANDI68

It's all very raw for you Lola, time will make things more bearable for you both.

I haven't even started yet and my estimated eg collection date is 2 weeks next Monday, it's all going to be here and in my face before I know it.  I'm a little anxious about it all as we worry that last cycle was a fluke and pray that we get as good a cycle this time.

You can type in weight loss ticker in your web browser and come up with other tickers, that's where I got my carrot  

Good luck with the weight loss, but don't beat yourself up over it as you may need some time to get your head right before trying to focus on something else


----------



## kara76

lola

i will join you in the get fit thread

my walks with rex are getting bigger and i will start jogging at some point, i wana tone up


----------



## Laura36

Hi Lola,
Just wanted to say, fab ticker and good luck with it.

Also hope you're not being too hard on yourself too soon  

Andi - I'm sure your next tx cycle will be fab, good luck


----------



## popsi

i am hopeless and all you girlies are being so good.. i feel a bloody let down !! need a damn good kick up the   ... well done girls


----------



## lola C

Andi - I did short protocol this last treatment and found it so much easier than the normal one - probably just because I wasn't injecting for weeks - good luck with yours  

kara - I haven't been to the gym in about a month so time to get back into gear - I think saying I need to lose 21 is maybe a bit harsh on myself but hell, if I can't have pregnant belly I just as well try to have a flat one!!!

Thanks for your concern Laura - I just need something else to think about right now!!!

Popsi you can have a  if you so wish but  I have only just started!!


----------



## kara76

i don't go to the gym just walk the dog


----------



## kara76

my get fit program starts today

i wana tone up


----------



## Moth

My ''GET THIN''  programme starts today, had a job squeezing into my work clothes this morning, am going back to fat class tonight! I've cleared all the clothes off my treadmill, so it's ready to use!  

kara, hope you are feeling better and that your bug has gone. x


----------



## kara76

i did 30mins on the wii fit and the batteries went

ive gained 6lbs since the last time i used it!


----------



## Moth

FATTY UPDATE

Just returned from fat club, have put on a stone in a month, pretty good going eh! Would like to blame the steroids but it was actually me who fed myself all those family size bars of Galaxy chocolate.

Off for a run on the treadmill  

Am going out this weekend, guess i'll have to wear my pyjamas!   Nothing else fits! What a bloater!

Kara, you'd better change those batteries - why are you keeping fit? - there's nothing there of you


----------



## kara76

i wana lose the 6lbs ive gained last cycle lol

better get some batteries lol


----------



## kara76

its more so i can fit into my clothes and not buy anymore


----------



## Moth

That's ok then, don't go losing too much weight, i guess for someone your size, 6lb will make i huge difference, i could probably put 6lb on overnight if i tried! LOL

I have a wide selection of clothes ranging from a size 12 to a 16, they're all in plastic boxes so will have to dig out the 'extra large' box!

i will have to ask Andi to be my mentor as she's lost loads of weight.

Just changed my ticker, am ready to shed my 2 stone!   x


----------



## kara76

im off to poker tonight and will have a big blow out then 6 out of 7 days im gona be good!!!!i will try at least

in the last few years ive given up smoking and drinking and have 6 cycles ( 3 fresh and 3 frozen) so its no wonder ive put on a little

chat soon i better get ready to win win win


----------



## Moth

Good luck, hope you win! xx


----------



## Scouse

Hi Moth glad to see you back!  Yo have been in my thoughts alot!  Hope life is picking up and I tought you looked lovely when  saw you!  'Perfect the way you are!'


----------



## popsi

hi girls

well i am joining you in this area.. not that i want to i hate being healthy lol but its a case of needs must and i must lose some weight !!! its just not funny now so many clothes are too tight for me, or even worse wont get on !!  .. so been reasonably good today and done 150 stomach crunches tonight, not loads i know but its a start, and with my M.E. i have to be VERY careful with things or i will end up ill in bed !! 

moth.. ah whats a stone amoungst friends hun x

kara.. good girl on the wii fit i gonna get mine up and running again !

in not having a ticker yet i dont think need to lose about 3 stone   so may be depressed if i see that lol.. or perhaps i will have one with just a stone at a time


----------



## miriam7

good for you ladies i will be on this thread next year   popsi 150 stomach crunches god i couldnt do them in a week lol


----------



## popsi

miriam.. i have one of the roll bar thingys !!! they help and dont hurt your back, stomach feels rather stiff now lol !!


----------



## miriam7

there good they are we used to have one i will have to buy another one next year


----------



## ANDI68

I can't tempt anyone with my new venture then ... Chocoholics Xmas Catalogue


----------



## popsi

ANDI !!! your our inspiration stop trying to make us stray


----------



## miriam7

yeah me i intend on eating like a   lol


----------



## Moth

Aww thanks Scouse  I've just looked up info on the steroids i've been taking and i think i've had every symptom, especially the _''rapid weight gain especially around the abdomen and shoulders and a moon-shaped face'' _  So, will be very pleased to stop taking the pills!

Popsi, i don't think i could do 10 stomach cruncher, let alone 150!


----------



## kara76

popsi that sounds painful

i did some yoga yesterday and my legs ache, i am so out of shape and then i go out and drink and eat lots

its got to stop lol


----------



## kara76

ive done 80 crunches today

by belly is my problem area


----------



## popsi

kara.. well done hun.. i only managed 100 tonight as it was way to sore to continue lol !!! and not having any wine till thursday


----------



## miriam7

lol only 100   kara if your belly is your problem area im in for a real rough time losing my flab


----------



## kara76

ive read that doing them only tones the muscle underneath!!!!

it says to reduce fat intake.....bye bye crisps lol

i find the hrt puts on weight around the middle

popsi 100 you are good


----------



## lola C

Well hello again

I had to change my ticker ....21 lb just looked too daunting so I'm going to start off  by saying I'd like to lose a stone - that seems a bit more do-able to me    I'm such a wimp!

I made it to the gym today and should have time to go tomorrow morning before meeting a friend for lunch!!  I wonder what our chances of getting something low fat are?

Moth - at least when we have our 'mini meet' I shall know to look out for the 'moon shaped face'   - only joking!!! hun - and don't be too hard on yourself regarding the weight loss - I had to change my ticker - it was frightening me!

I'm still trying to decide whether to go back to Weight Watchers or try and do it online - I know that the local WW meeting - the leader is really good and she's lovely but it's not at the most convenient time for me.  Has anyone done WW but used eSource or whatever it's called?


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Lola


----------



## kara76

today is day 1 of healthy eating

tonight i am having crayfish tails with chilli dressing and stir fried peppers and courgette


----------



## kara76

ive just typed courgette recipe into google and yum yum


----------



## ANDI68

I'm gonna revive this old chestnut if anyone wants to come along for the ride or share some healthy recipes.  As you can see I have a bit of a way to go.

May set up DH's Wii (which he had in june  ) and get a fit board.


----------



## popsi

sorry And.. i will join you in January but this really is not the place for me now LOL !! after 3 years of tx and feeling ill through horrid drugs over christmas i am really having anything i want this year lol 

see you here in January bursting out of clothes and depressed lol xx


----------



## miriam7

me too ..i will join in april


----------



## ANDI68

It's gonna be Jan before I get going


----------



## Laura36

I'll be on this thread from 1st Jan, or probably make that 5th once I get back to work.  Doesn't seem worth starting diets before going back to work! See, I'm already talking myself out of it.  
Really i need to lose about 2 stone but I'll settle for the 10lb I've put on in the last few months.


----------



## Jule

Girls Jan i will be here too ive eaten way too much over xmas so after new year will get started with the diet.  Will be cheaper to do it on here, i spent loads last year at weight watchers and still didnt reach my target...got bored


----------



## ANDI68

I'm starting back to Weight Watchers Friday, I need some discipline right now and I know weighing in will help give me that.  I'm gonna give it a month at class and see if I can do it alone then.  I reached goal 10 years ago so I don't have to pay for missed weeks or pay to rejoin.  My sister is going to come with me and that will definitely help motivate me.  We dieted together before and I lost 3 1/2 stone in 6 months so I know I can do it, it's just easier with less on your mind isn't it  

I've got 2 weeks free subscription to WW online, so if I come across any recipes I won't hesitiate to share them.

Laura I want to get off 2 stone too and like you to start with I'll settle for the stone I've just put back on.  I feel really crappy about myself right now so no more comfort and feeling sorry for myself eating.

I've got a school reunion at the end of Jan and I don't feel I can go (You want to look your best at things like that don't you)

Get a ticker going girls


----------



## Jule

Gosh Andi that is brilliant 3 1/2 stone in 6 months is brilliant. Im sure you'll do well again especially if you are going with your sister.  Its nice to go with people so that you can both weigh in together and motivate each other.  I will weigh tomorrow morning as its the 1st day of the new year and get my ticker done.


----------



## Laura36

Me too, I'll weigh tomorrow am then do a ticker.


----------



## Laura36

OMG, I just bought some new scales from Sainsburys (in the sale). They measure body fat % too so thought that would be a good idea.

I'm not even going to tell you what my fat % is as I'm so embarrassed  

And I weigh more on these new scales than my old ones by about half a stone  

At least it provides good motivation to get started.  

Porridge and a boiled egg for breakfast (no toast), cold meat and rice salad for lunch.  Going to make steamed fish & veg plus probably noodles for dinner.  All sounds very boring and no chocs in sight!!


----------



## miriam7

those digital fat measuring scales are bad news   laura you are being good ..did you make sure you ate all your crimbo chocs before today ...i have loads left !


----------



## Laura36

Yep, wishing I hadn't bothered buying the scales now!!
I didn't really have many chrimbo chocs, tend not to keep them at home as I know how bad I am, can't leave them.  But I usually buy chocs every day.  I know it'll be like cold turkey for a few days, just hope it's worth it and I lose the weight.


----------



## kara76

take um back lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Can I join you too please? I gained about 10lbs    during our recent cycle that needs shifting (together with another stone or so )

I wasnt too bad over christmas and have managed to lose 1lb this week - but we are off on holiday on 19th January so I need to get cracking  Im planning to start back at WW on Saturday morning with my mum so hopefully that will keep me on track. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## popsi

well done ladies.. i dont think i belong in here today tho had mcdonalds for lunch and just had crisp sandwiches and mince pies for tea... i have mega hangover and need comfort food  

i will be here soon, thank god i lost almost a stone before christmas from being so ill !!! its probably almost back now but at least not in addition lol


----------



## PixTrix

Can I join you please. While I way almost a stone less than I did 3 months ago, I am still over 2 stone heavier than I always was before the stresses of TTC! I am having trouble shifting it and am scared will have treatment delayed because my BMI is too high.

Hoping Metaformin will help and smaller portions!

Just wondering will I get weighed at my planning appointment?

Thanks ladies


----------



## Jule

No i didnt get weighed but i did need to tell them my weight and they worked out my BMI.


Well done Laura for starting today, i still have way too much food in the house so will defintaly start on Mon after we have done a shop. cant believe your scales weighed you that much heavier what a difference!


----------



## ANDI68

Welcome Taffy & Pix

Well done Laura, good girl.

I had food out today and it was a bit like the last supper, so since my WW class starts tomorrow I will start tomorrow as day 1 

Found this recipe on WW website:

NO POINT SOUP

stick of celery, chopped 
half a cauliflower, chopped 
medium courgette, chopped 
2 heaped tbsps white cabbage shredded 
25g mushrooms, chopped 
bayleaf 
half teaspoon dill 
clove garlic, crushed 
veg stock cube 
700ml water 
salt 

place all the ingredients in a large pot and bring to the boil. simmer gently for 45 minutes, liquidise . season to taste and serve


----------



## ANDI68

This is a really tasty curry:

VEGETABLE CURRY

POINTS® approx 4 – Serves 2

Preparation time: 20 minutes
Cooking time: 30 minutes
Freezing: not recommended

Ingredients

fry light oil
1 small onion, sliced
1 small garlic clove, crushed
250g mushrooms, quartered
¼ medium butternut squash peeled, de-seeded and cut into chunks
450ml (16 fl oz) hot vegetable stock
1 red pepper, de-seeded and chopped
1 small courgette, sliced
½ small cauliflower, broken into florets
50g (1¾ oz) baby corn, halved
1½ tablespoons curry paste (Pataks is tasty)
1 tablespoon cornflour, blended with 2-3 tablespoons of water 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper


Spray a large saucepan with oil and add the onion.  Sauté gently for about 3-4 minutes until softened.  Add the garlic and mushrooms and cook for another minute.

Add the butternut squash and vegetable stock to the pan.  Bring to the boil and then reduce the heat.  Add all the remaining vegetables and stir in the curry paste.  Cook for about 15 minutes so that the vegetables are tender yet retain some ‘bite’.

Stir the blended cornflour into the curry and cook for a few minutes until thickened.  Taste and season with salt and pepper if needed.

(This is a WW recipe which I have tailored to my taste.  You can change most of the ingredients but the butternut and cauliflower are the main part of the curry, remember to add any points if you include veggies that have points)


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Jule, feel happier not getting weighed. I like to weigh when get out of shower without the weight of clothes! Suppose it would have caused a giggle if they want to weigh in clinic and I strip off lol

Thanks Andi the curry sounds nice. Hmm better start doing a shopping list!

Come on girls we can do it!


----------



## Jule

Me too always weigh without the clothes im always 2 punds lighter!


----------



## Laura36

Thanks for the recipe's Andi  

Unfortunately I fell off the wagon a bit tonight and had lots of rice with chicken.  Def no chocs today though.


----------



## PixTrix

What are you all doing apart from eating sensibly?

I exercised without thinking about it yesterday. I was having some special time with my nephew when he wanted to play with one of his christmas toys. It a decathalon thing that you plug into the tv and before I knew it I was sprinting on the spot rather red in the face and short of breath!!!

A new years resolution from me is to use my wii fit every day!

Have also been running the dogs part the way home after a walk!

Good luck all x


----------



## ANDI68

Well I'm walking the 1.5 miles to the Weight Watchers class  and maybe the same back if I can't get a lift home. BIG weigh in for me today  then I will adjust my ticker accordingly 

I intend to get walking every day when I get home from work before I start tea.

I have a yummy mushroom ragu recipe .. I will post it up later

Hope you're being good girls (like Pix)


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck for your weigh in Andi, I hope it gives you a nice surprise!

Yum looking forward to the recipe


----------



## popsi

good luck with the weigh in andi xx well done pix too

well i not started yet, i having an indian tonight, 1st takeaway over the hols


----------



## PixTrix

Enjoy your Indian Popsi, we've all got to have treats! Impressed that it your first over the hols.


----------



## Jule

No ive not started either plan for pizza tonight left in the freezer from christmas.  Food nearly gone so will definatley start on Monday-quite looking forward to it now cause feel really big and unhealthy.

Enjoy your Indian Popsi
Good luck Andi for weigh in
Well done Pix Trix you'll have to get a ticker on here


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Jule
think I have managed to sort a ticker will soon see!!


----------



## Laura36

Hey, check out my ticker girls!!

Is it difficult to change everytime you lose weight though??  Guess I have to go back and paste the new one onto the profile page each time - probably will update it once a week.  That's if I've lost any at least, lol.

Have been good all day but gonna have a take out curry tonight as it's the weekend after all.  I'll be really serious once back in work next week I promise.  the gym starts then too.

Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls, this might be helpful to you

I have just started using this website.. It has a ticker which changes when you change your weight (mine is in my profile rather than on sig ) You can also track your excercise in a diary/calories burned etc, I did try an have a go at adding food, but it's american and I had probs finding names of food 

http://www.evenhealth.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi

/links


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Shelley, I'll check it out


----------



## ANDI68

Cheers Shelley

Laura, I can't believe you need to lose 28lb!!! You should really only weigh once a week anyway.

I weighed in and was 1.5 lb below the weight I thought I was .... does that mean I can have the trifle still left in the fridge LOL. Do I have wine or the trifle <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D92v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







.. wine ... trifle ... wine ... trifle ...

Ok I've given myself 3 months to lose the 2 ish stone ....

WW Lasagne for dinner so on the right track


----------



## ANDI68

Forgot to say ... I did a neighbour a favour today and she called around with a TIN of heroes .... ARRRGGHH!!!


----------



## miriam7

oh no lol get hubby to eat them quick!


----------



## kara76

i think you can do it andi


----------



## Jule

oh no Andi just as you thought you would start a fresh with food you get another box of chocolates!!!

The tickers are looking good girls.


----------



## popsi

andi.. wine wine wine wine


----------



## Shellebell

Andi If you are actually juggling the trifle and wine like in that pic, you will be having the wine in the trifle


----------



## ANDI68

something like that Shelley


----------



## Laura36

I'd go for trifle every time!

Ooh, heroes sound good right now.  DH and I were just saying that we really fancy something sweet.  Have nothing in the house and can't be bothered going out. I always want something sweet after eating.  Just need to go through the cold turkey I think.

Well done on your weigh in Andi.  I need to lose 28lb to get into the healthy range for my height.  Although really it would be good to lose a bit more.  I'm trying to be realistic.

I'm trying to lose about a stone initially before I go for EC/ET - not sure when that'll be yet but probably end feb so I have quite a few weeks.

Is everyone planning on exercising too?


----------



## kara76

you are all so good


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Kara but this bit is easy, it's sticking at it thats much harder.  Will be good though having others on here to motivate!


----------



## ANDI68

a low fat sweeeeet

WW Trifle:

1 sachet of strawberry sugar free jelly poured on top of 100g strawberries

when set add 1 sachet of sugar free jelly made up with half water and half WW vanilla or toffee yoghurt to make the custardy bit

Add squirty cream to top off

about 1 point per trifle plus the cream


----------



## Laura36

Sounds good Andi, I'll buy the stuff for that one next time I'm shopping.  For now we're going to have to make do with either a cup of tea or a hot chocolate.  Neither really replace real chocolate though.


----------



## ANDI68

Hope the hot drink did the trick Laura.

I've eaten all my points for today and now I feel I want to go to bed to keep me from the kitchen cupboards!!

We did a bit of mountain walking for an hour or so today, that made me feel I was making an effort.

Recipe for the Mushroom Ragu:

This is a WW recipe but tailored to my taste. It's a creamy mushroom sauce that makes a tasty accompaniment to pasta, baked potato, meat or fish.

Serves 2 - (Approx 2 1/2 points per recipe if you use weight watchers creme fraiche or approx 6 if you use other brand) plus the meat or pasta if you add any.

low fat cooking spray
2 garlic cloves, crushed
400g (14 oz) mushrooms
100ml (3 1/2 fl oz) white wine
400g can of chopped tomatoes
100g (3 1/2 oz) of half fat creme fraiche
teaspoon mixed herbs
teaspoon paprika
salt and freshly ground black pepper

Heat a large non stick frying pan and spray with the low fat cooking spray.  Fry the garlic for 1 minute.  Add the mushrooms and stir fry for 2 - 3 minutes.  Add the seasoning, wine and tomatoes.  Bring to the boil and then reduce the heat to a gentle simmer.  Cook for a further 15-20 minutes until the ragu is thick.  Turn off the heat and stir in the creme fraiche.


----------



## Laura36

Wow, well done on the mountain walking Andi.  I love doing that kind of thing with DH but we only go every few months really.  He likes to go with his friend and they do mega 10 mile up hill hikes which I'm not really into or capable of!

Hot choc did the trick last night but I was at Marks & Spencer earlier tonight and bought on impulse some choc covered raisins.  Really bad and loads of calories but does the raisin count as fruit??


----------



## kara76

mountaining walking sounds good, i would never be able to get dh to come

rex would


----------



## popsi

laura.. most certainly fruit


----------



## Laura36

Excellent, thanks popsi that's the answer I wanted!

Just ate a chinese.... I'm not doing well am I but it is the weekend.


----------



## ANDI68

Laura they would be as good for you as a toffee apple would be


----------



## Taffy Girl

Dont worry Laura I had chinese last night too.... I was "quite" good though and only had a chow mein so managed to stay just in my points I think!

I'm being very good today so far - been to asda and bought lots of veggies and salad. Had weetabix for brekkie and jacket potato, tuna and salad for lunch. Going to try and plan my meals a bit this week which will hopefully keep me on track!


----------



## ANDI68

I made that No Point soup today from the recipe I posted, it was quite nice.  It tasked like pea and ham soup but without the ham.

I've set up DH's Wii that has been in the box since June and intend to get a fit board.

Was it yesterday you were weighing in Taffy?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yes back to WW for me and as expected Id gained 10lbs since last going to class in September..... New leader who seems really nice. 

Just need to get my head around it all again!


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Taffy.

So how is everybody doing? Managing to stick to the healthy eating?

I have been naughty today. Had a subway followed by one of their delicous double choc cookies for lunch. Oops they are to die for thankfully you cant get them at the supermarket!! Hmm crispy on the outside and very soft in the middle!! Sorry girls not what you want to hear! Good job I done loads of shopping to walk it off!

I have made up for it for my tea. Cooked a small salmon fillet in garlic with loads of salad

Keep up the goodwork everyone x


----------



## ANDI68

Well done for committing to a class Taffy Girl ... paying kind of motivates you more to stick to it doesn't it.

Thanks for the cookie commentary Pix .. TMI   

Well I am on day 4 and I am starving today.  Had a tinsy amount of pasta and salad for lunch and a roast turkey dinner with loads of veg and not many potatoes.


----------



## popsi

andi... well done honey you are doing so well xxx your brilliant

as are the rest of you girls (other than the cookie lol !!!)

I am hopeless.. i have been too stressed last few days to get my head round it all !! and now arranging our medicals etc for next week i am not in good diet frame of mind    sorry girls


----------



## ANDI68

You start when you're up to it And, you have to be in the right frame of mind.  Will GP do your medicals?

Anyone watching ITV ... Claire Sweeney's Big Fat Diet?


----------



## Jule

just put claire sweeney on whats it all about?


----------



## ANDI68

She's eating what she likes and is on a diet with no self control to see how easy it is to put on weight.


----------



## popsi

yes And.. our GP does them £95 pounds each


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yep Im being good too - managed to resist the 4 tins of chocs and the birthday cakes in work and the tin of quality street and tub of Pringles DH has next to the bed..... gonna have a very virtuous cup of hot chocolate instead (sadly without the cookie!!) 

Hope all of you being naughty are enjoying it!

I dont think I need to watch the Claire Sweeny show .... I can put the weight on no problem


----------



## Jule

CLaire sweeney programme quite good.  She puts on weight as quick as me ive put nearly a stone on over xmas in past 3 weeks!!
I started diet yesterday so will have to see how well ive done next week.  Finding it hard though as still have loads of bad food and chocolates here.I have put it all in the cupboard not to tempt me.  Eating out twice this week so will try and choose jacket potato or salads.  Im doing weight watchers by myself for about a month and if i dont stick to it ill go back to class.


----------



## PixTrix

Yes sorry Andi BIG apologies not very helpful!  

Re: feeling starving have you tried filling up with a plenty of water inbetween meals. I find low GI foods great, as they really do keep you fuller for longer. Soz prob telling you things you already know.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Jule

Im obviously bit thick...wot foods are low GI and would these help everyone?


----------



## kara76

jule can i have your naughtie food lol


----------



## Jule

of course you can i can bring it for you tomorrow!

Oh my god are you watching this claire sweeney, she just ate a massive burger, i felt sick...dont like burgers


----------



## kara76

yay yay yay lol, i think i should be there at around 330pm

im letting luke watch want he wants cause im being nice


----------



## PixTrix

Not thick at all Jule. It GI stands for gylcaemic index. Those with the lower glycaemic index raise the blood sugar slower, making you feel fuller for longer, instead of a quick rise and fall in the level. They are particularly good for losing weight with PCOS. Such foods can be found here http://www.the-gi-diet.org/lowgifoods/

/links


----------



## Jule

Oh thanks for that ill look at that link now.
I cant believe how much weight Claire Sweeney has put on its loads and she looks really big


----------



## popsi

had a quick look at the programme.. wish i was that "fat" LOL !


----------



## Jule

It s mad i couldnt believe that she put on so much weight so quickly.


----------



## ANDI68

It's okay Pix  

I was a bit confused with the programme tbh.  Who wouldn't gain that weight when gorging on the food she did.  I mean the burgers ... why order 2 anyway!!  I thought it was about eating foods she liked with no self control rather than eating the fattiest and the largest quantity food she could in the shortest time to gain weight ... maybe I've got the idea of the programme all wrong  

For instance I eat salad when I'm not dieting because I like it and wouldn't have chosen the food she was eating if I wasn't trying to get the fattest I could in the shortest time.


----------



## Laura36

Today I've actually been v good with food. First proper time though since new year!
I'm really bad at sticking to diets so I kind of do my own thing.

Porridge for breakfast, low fat chicken ceasar salad for lunch from boots (only 136 cals) deliberately small lunch so I could justify eating a cookie in the afternoon.  Then steamed chicken & veg for dinner.
I reckon today I've had less than 1500 calories!!!  Just need more days like this.

How is everyone else doing?  I should have gone to the gym tonight with DH but I have a sore throat and I hate the gym so didn't go.  Where is my willpower??


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well done on your healthy eating day Laura!

Going into work a bit later today so I have just had scrummy breakfast - mushrooms, tomato and ham on wholemeal toast for 2.5points. Mmmm. Have been good all week so keeping my fingers crossed for a big weight loss on Saturday. 

Been thinking of getting an exercise DVD - anyone recommend a good one?


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Laura  

Taffy, I have no idea what DVD's are good.  I can't do them, I have crap co-ordination.  I do have an indoor jogger thingy which DH pulls out of the attic every now and again (which irritates him as he knows it won't be out for long)

Well I've been really good all week but AF arrived today, don't think I'm gonna be showing a good loss tomorrow but next week should be better for me ... bloody star weeks get in the way of everything don't they!!


----------



## PixTrix

YOu are doing well Laura, keep it up!

Taffy that breakfast sounds scrummy. Not sure about DVD's sorry. I am a bif fan of wii fit! I am going to experiment with the jogging one that is on it and try doing it on my trampoline!!

Andi, how mean of AF to show. Don't be disappointed if you don't show a loss under the circumstances, but who knows you might be pleasantly surprised.

Well I weighed today and I am very pleased to say that I have lost 4lbs! Yippee, hope I can keep it up my weight has been very tempremental recently. The best thing I did for myself this week was buy ready cleaned carrot battons so could help myself when was peckish. Not to get bored this week it is celery and cucumber. It does help that I love raw veg and salad items.

Smaller portions has been beneficial.

Well we know what my slip up was and have learnt from it. Avoid subway at all costs!

Keep up the good work and good luck for weighing x


better change my ticker now!


----------



## Laura36

Well done Pixtrix, 4lbs is amazing!!!

I weighed this morning which I think is one week later and I've lost 2lbs which is a miracle given I've done very little!!

Think I have flu or at least a bad cold now though


----------



## PixTrix

Well done Laura that is fab  and if thats without doing much it is going to drop off 

Sorry your feeling ill, wrap up nice and cosey x


----------



## ANDI68

Well done girls <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F55%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Jule

Well done girls you are doing really well.  Ive been trying to be good but started writing everything down on Mon and stopped by tue.  Im certainly eating less than i have been and jackets instead of chips. I will start writing more religiously next week.  Still hopeing for a loss on Mon though


----------



## miriam7

well done pix and laura ... im sure the rest of you will do just as well soon


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you everybody the encouragement goes a long way


----------



## ANDI68

Weigh in day for me !!  I'm gonna have to starve myself all day, it's not 'til 5.30.  I've had a sneak weigh on my scales and I haven't done as well as you girls who've already weighed this week.  I will confirm the news later  

Hope you're all busy keeping busy.

Oooh And, I saw your 'books' on ebay


----------



## kara76

good luck hun

try not to put too much pressure on yourself


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Andi. Remember that AF is going to make a difference and next week is a whole new week


----------



## Laura36

Good luck Andi, just remember it's a slow slow process losing weight and best not to lose too much each week anyhow! The important thing is that you've got your head around it all, that's the hardest part.


----------



## ANDI68

I'm having a Wii party tomorrow night, my sister, BIL, niece and nephew are coming around.  I'm doing food and have told them it's all going to be healthy ....  salad, pasta, rice, chicken etc etc.  Sis is happy about that but not sure BIL is    I do have that unopened tin of heroes the kids can tuck into (and hopefully take home with them without DH noticing).  I'm hoping after a low cal (yeah right) glass of wine my willpower doesn't wane.

Not long to go now before my first week is over and I pour myself a deserved glass of wine.

I've changed my jumper to a T shirt cos it weighs less


----------



## Laura36

Yep, good idea re lighter clothes.  When i used to go to WW or Slimming World (yes, I have done both quite a few times in the past!) I used to take my shoes off, not eat much or drink much for few hours beforehand. Anything is worth saving a few ounces I think.

Hope it's gone well Andi


----------



## popsi

good luck Andi... yes i selling my books lol,  i know what i need to do eat less and excersise more lol !!


----------



## ANDI68

Whey hey ...... I lost 3.5 lb what a shocker !!!!


----------



## PixTrix

Woo Hoo, way to go Andi that is truley fab, Well done you  

What a lovely surprise for you. Keep going you are doing great. 

Enjoy that glass of wine in your wii party tomorrow, you deserve it and besides you'll be working lots calories off on the wii!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well done everyone on your losses - keep up the good work!

I lost 3.5lbs too!!!!! Am very pleased! 

We are having a "healthy" party with all the family tonight too. Bought lots of salad and cold meats and going to individual summer fruit pavlovas with squirty cream for about 2pts each for pudding.


----------



## PixTrix

Well done that is really great Taffy.  

Have fun in your party


----------



## kara76

wow you have both done brill


----------



## Laura36

Well done ladies!! 3.5lbs is amazing


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Taffy that's a great start.

Well done girls ... what a great start for us all.  Keep motivating each other


----------



## Jule

Well done taffy and ANdi you both done well, i weigh mon not really a good day especially as i had chinese last night!!.  Hopefully after today adn tom being goodish i will lose something!!


----------



## ANDI68

I drank too much and dipped in2 the heroes


----------



## popsi

andi.. today is another day, dont worry about it (hope you enjoyed the party) go for a walk and be good again xx


----------



## PixTrix

As long as you enjoyed yourself Andi   You did so well this past week and I think it is important to have some treats. Besides you'll have been exercising on the wii.   One day at a time x

By the way your not alone my parents had their tin of chocs in full view yesterday and yes I enjoyed a few!!


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck for your weigh in tomorrow Jule.

I went for a brisk one hour walk today so hoping I've undone some of the bad I drank last night  

I'm off to make some no point soup now


----------



## Jule

Thanks Andi, ive just been to toby carvery but have been quite good.  Goodness knows how ive done.  Ill weigh tomorrow but may change my weighing day to Tue or Wed gives me chance to recover from the weekend!!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jule good luck for your weigh in - hoping for a loss for you too!

Well I was quite good on Saturday night but I felt like I had a really bad day yesterday as I was picking on leftovers..... but just added up my points (what I can remember anyway!) and I'd only gone over by half a point, so hoping that I haven't done too much damage overall. 

I'm working at home today - so at risk of "raiding the fridge" again - Soup sounds like a good idea Andi!

How's everyone else doing? Are you feeling better Laura?


----------



## PixTrix

Hope everybody is doing ok. AF due for me and feeling really bloated  

I always crave sugary things at this time of the month, so need to stay strong!


----------



## Laura36

I know how you feel, I crave sugary foods all the time!
I've just eaten a cookie but had a really low calorie salad for lunch to make up for it.  No AF yet for me but expect this week.  
My cold is much better now so no excuses for me not exercising.

Hang on in there Pix Trix, it's so tough and I'm the worst I'm sure but you can do it!!


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Laura. 

Glad you feeling better. I hope AF is here for you soon and that your treatment is well underway.

Thankfully at my appoint today they worked my BMI out at 28! Yipee was worried weight would get in the way of treatment!

See youre a cookie fan like me. I think everything in proportion is ok. Well done on your salad.

We'll all get there together!


----------



## Jule

Wey Hey girls 2 and half pound loss.  Cant belive it. Need to adjust the ticker.
Hope everyone doing ok.  Ive been quite good but still finding bit hard with the odd few bits and pieces left over from christmas.


----------



## Laura36

Well done Jule that's fab


----------



## Taffy Girl

well done Jule. Great start!


----------



## kara76

jule well done hun


----------



## PixTrix

Well done Jule you have done brill and don't worry the christmas bits will have to run out soon!

Good news about your biopsy also x


----------



## Jule

Thanks Pix trix really pleased about results.  Feel i can now move on without any worry.

Think i need to start writing down what i am eating. I am going way off i think.  I seem to be good in work with food as i have nothing to pick at and then i get home and know there are nice things in te cupboard and end up picking while im waiting for my food to cook.

Those of you following WW what meals do you eat in the evenings.  I get fed up of eating the same.


----------



## PixTrix

Totally Jule, under enough pressure without the extra worry you've had.

I don't go to any clubs so no advice there really sorry. I find getting a pack of stir fry is really nice, easy and cheap to do. I add some turkey to it.

Quite enjoy salmon too. I just put a bit of garlic on it, a splash of water, wrap it up and put it in the oven for about 20 - 30 mins.

The only thing that has worked with me to stop picking nice things from the cupboard is not to buy anything. DP and myself did a srtict shop this week and avoided the goody aisles!! I did buy chewing gum if that is in my mouth then nothing else is!! 

I read on another post that you are studying. Soz if being nosey, but what are you studying? I'm doing a degree with open uni.

Good luck all x


----------



## Laura36

Hi ladies,
I don't buy anything nice to have in the house so am the opposite to you Jule.  When I'm at home I'm good (unless we have a take away of course  ) but when I'm in work I'm terrible as I work in town near to coffee shops, etc.  I keep eating cookies lately!

I have a steamer which is great for Chicken or fish.  Steamed salmon with veg is lovely as long as there is some salt & pepper on it.  Then I often make noodles with a little flora/clover (just as much as buttering one slice of bread) to make them tasty.
I find noodles are good for us as they are kind of portion controlled - the one's I buy come in small packets.  Rather than pasta or rice which I will make and eat far too much of.

I haven't made much effort this week so am not expecting to have lost anything.


----------



## ANDI68

Good new Jule on your biopsy.

Tonight I am going to try butternut squash chips, they are free on WW.  Haven't done them before but I assume you cut them into chip like pieces and roast them in the oven.  I may have some salmon with it.

Roasted root vegetables are a lovely accompaniment and free on WW.

I sometimes make the vegetable curry I posted up, that is really yummy and low in fat.  I would have that with a jacket pototo.

Last night we had gammon and char grilled potatoes (george foreman type fritters) with salad and egg (cooked in fry light)

A chicken/turkey roast dinner is quite low in calories as long as you limit your potatoes and eat loads of veg (beware of the gravy)


----------



## ANDI68

Ok, who's weigh day is Thursday  Come out, come out wherever you are  

The butternut chips were a disaster ... they went to mush.  I still ate them but didn't look great.  DH had a jacket spud.


----------



## PixTrix

Hmm might be my weigh day  

Think I'll have to change it to tomorrow tho, cos I haven't weighed!! Need to get remotivated tomoz!! Kind of relaxed after my schedule appoint and was told that my weight was ok, naughty me. I do need to keep at it, want to loose some more weight before tx starts and certainly don't want to put any on!

Havent been eating anything naughty tho and have been on the wii!

Did the butternut squash still taste nice!


----------



## ANDI68

PixTrix, yes the squash was lovely, I probably should have mashed it to start with  

Weigh in day for me today.  I wonder what my sis has lost this week .. will I catch her up LOL


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Andi


----------



## kara76

good luck with your weigh in hun


----------



## ANDI68

2.5 lb lost this week ... woo hooo!!

My BMI is now under 30!

Bring it on!!!!!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Woo hoo - great weigh in Andi - was just typing that I had my fingers crossed for another big loss for you when you posted!!

I've been very good this week sticking to my points - but a sneaky peak at my scales today showed a tiny gain   here's hoping its gone by the morning for my proper WI!!! I was hoping to have lost 5lbs by tomorrow as we are off on holiday (All Incusive!!!) on Monday - fingers crossed for a 1.5lb loss...... 

I do now have a little bit longer to shift the weight as we have decided to wait until our free NHS go in May/June - but that has made me all the more determined to get to my "real goal" (11stone!) by the time I start down regging again ..... I think I'll need to lose about 1.5lbs a week for that so perfectly doable IF Im a good girl  

DH is going to be good with me when we get back from hols - after Janet suggested healthy eating and exercise might help his "lazy swimmers"


----------



## ANDI68

Taffy ... thanks.  How long are you going for?  

You will weigh more in the evening, wait until the morning and see where you are then.

A guy lost 12.5 lb in class this week .. WOW.  Lots of people were getting big losses.


----------



## miriam7

well done ... 12.5lb bloody hell he must be starving himself


----------



## ANDI68

He wasn't really that big Miriam, the new WW Discover plan is supposed to do wonders and I believe their new fast start plan has given the big losses.  I couldn't stick to it and did what I knew worked for me, it's all about being told how many points to eat and when to eat them, I want to eat when I'm hungry and not to the clock.

Hope it's good news Taffy Girl.

I'm the only one who's weighed in this week and I think I was about the 4th last week ... where are you all?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hi Andi Im here and weighing in at 1.5lbs lighter - I am very pleased as that was exactly what I wanted to lose before our holiday 

We are only away for a week - so I only miss one weigh in and will have a few days to catch up when we get back. I am hopefully in the right frame of mind to enjoy the eating and drinking without going overboard and undoing all of my good work - so quite glad I signed up straight after christmas rather than leaving it and gaining more. Plan is to do a bit of swimming/water aerobics every day to try and minimise the damage!

Hows everyone else doing?-


----------



## ANDI68

Good for you Taffy Girl .. have a fab holiday xx


----------



## Laura36

Well done Andi on your sub 30 BMI that's so fab.

I've not been very good at all really.  I lost 2lb the first week and have put on 1lb this week.  I know it's because I'm not doing enough with my diet plus no exercise yet.  I need to lose at least 7-8lbs before down reg if I can.  Will be more determined this week (from Monday though as DH birthday tomorrow = eating nice food!).


----------



## ANDI68

Enjoy your eating today Laura and start again tomorrow.  How long do you have before you start DR?

I think I ate about 14 points over yesterday    When I have a wine I want to eat, eat, eat  

I'm planning a very long and hard mountain walk today


----------



## Laura36

Andi, I'm due to down reg on Day 21 but AF has yet to show up so no idea when that'll be.  I think I'm now on about D32 of this cycle so it's very late although I'm never regular.  Who know's what's going on in there?! ^idiot 

Long mountain walk sounds fab. Where do you go?  The beacons?


----------



## ANDI68

Back from our almost 2 hour treck in the hailstones .. feeling like I've undone some of my naughtiness now.

Laura I walk where I live, I am surrounded by mountains  

So at the least you have 3 weeks then Laura .... it is do able .. get your butt in gear tomorrow


----------



## Jule

Well done Taffy girl and Andi with your losses you are doing really well.  
Thanks everyone for your food ideas, i havent been on here for few days been to Reading to visit my dad.

Im due to weigh tomorrow, goodness knows if i have lost or not.  We have eaten out all weekend but i have chosen potatoes instead of chips so will have to wait and see.  (Have also had some crisps and nuts lol ,which are not quite so good....)

Pix Trix im doing my masters in public health nursing.  I already have a post graduate diploma and just need to do the 20000 word dissertation to complete the masters.  I have until june 2010 but that is the deadline.  Im hoping to get it finished by the end of this year at the latest.  Im still working full time but need to attend some study days.  Have about another 5 to attend, im then hoping to start while the info is fresh in my head. WHat did you say you were studying?

Laura i may be having treatment about the same time as you.  I am due to start down reg with Feb cycle who knows when that will be tho as havent bled since Dec. Fingers crossed it wont be long for you.


----------



## Jule

By the way Andi you are doing very well with the exercise. That must really be helping you.  I cant wait til i can start exercising.  DH is out running 3 times a week and has done this for the past 3 weeks.  Im hoping to join him in about another 3 weeks.  Im sure i will be left behind now tho he is gonna be much fitter than me now


----------



## ANDI68

I fell off the wagon    Sat night's binge is showing on the scales today   

I did really well yesterday to try and make up for the over indulging but it's caught up on me

Made a load of no point chunky intalian soup last night so looks like that's what I'm eating for tea

Does anyone want the recipe for no point butternut squash and red pepper soup?  It's in the WW handouts for all you WW's


----------



## Jule

Andi that would be great if you could post the recipe for that soup really need to get going.  Is itfree?

Ive lost half pound, cant grumble i havent been hundred percent. Really hope to do better next week.

Hope everyone else sticking to it...


----------



## ANDI68

2 free WW soups:

Chunky Italian Vegetable Soup ... yummy!

Chop 2 carrots, 1 onion, 2 celery sticks and 200g turnip or swede into small pieces. Place them in a large saucepan with 1 clove crushed garlic and 2 x 400g cans of chopped tomatoes and 1 tbsp tomato puree and 1 tbsp mixed herbs. Pour in 900ml (1 1/2 pints) of hot vegetable stock then simmer until all the veggies are tender, about 25-30 mins. Season, then serve.

Butternut Squash & Red Pepper Soup ... made but not eaten yet

Peel, deseed and chop 1 small butternut squash and place in a large pan with 1 chopped onion and deseeded and chopped red pepper. Add 1.2 litres (2 pints) of hot vegetable stock and simmer for 25-30 mins or until the squash is tender. Puree until smooth, season then serve topped with extra ground black pepper and a little chopped parsley if you desire.

Bon apetite!

I am full of recipes and plans for others but need a <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D10%252F10%255F1%255F102v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







to get my head out of my 

Does anyone else get munchies around ovulation?


----------



## Laura36

Andi, I've no idea if/when I ovulate but I have the munchies pretty much all the time  

It's a new day tomorrow and you have plenty of time to make an impact before you   next time.
A one day blip isn't going to derail you when you've been doing so well.

You've done mountain walks, no points/free soups. I'm sure that one evening won't make that much difference.

(hope that helps?!)


----------



## ANDI68

Laura ... be firm and kick my butt


----------



## Laura36

I'm not great at being harsh and I couldn't find the kick your butt smiley either  

Suffice to say you are the leader of this thread and need to set us all a fab example!!  Hope peer pressure works?


----------



## PixTrix

Hi ladies, hope all well.

Well I am still sticking to being healthy, but I have decided not to weigh. Prob daft, but I so relieved that weight was ok at schedule appoint I have decided not to put so much pressure on myself, afterall there'll be enough of that when it comes time for tx! Being firm with DP though, he was even asked to jump on the scales at appoint and told to loose some!!

Wow Jule, you have certainly got your hands full with studying! I am doing an open degree so quite varied. In the middle of health sciences (genetics etc) and next month starting technology of music so shouldn't get bored!

Keep up the good work ladies


----------



## ANDI68

I hope you are all doing okay girls ... my head is up my   right now after veering off it at the weekend.  I bought Letitia Dean's Lean Routine today, so hoping to get energetic with it.


----------



## ANDI68

Well I only managed about 20 mins and 10 of that was the warm up!!!

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F5%255F131%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">














  

Now I remember why I coundn't join an aerobics class, I have no co-ordination whatsoever!!! Maybe I will get to see the end of th DVD in a month or so


----------



## kara76

i use to love going to aerobics and have a few dvds but can;t get into at home


----------



## Jule

Im the same Kara i start off using them daily and then get bored and they go back on the shelf.  I have a cross trainer which i use when im really motivated havent been on there for a good 6 months!! Hoping to start again in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Laura36

Well done ladies keep it up!!

I went to the gym last night for the first time since August!  Did only 30 mins on treadmill, mostly running so not too bad. It's a start at least.


----------



## ANDI68

Keep up the good work everyone.

I won't be weighing in tonight ... I've had an awful week


----------



## Jule

Andi you've done very well so far, im sure next week yu'll make up for this week.  Ive been ok during the week but not great tonight had pizza, but will be back on it tom ready for weigh in on Mon


----------



## ANDI68

I've been following Letitia on her workout and now have irritated my back.  I've got a sprained pelvis from a car accident and it flares up if I twist my back.

Hope DH will give me a massage later    I doubt it, I normally have to beg.

I'm gearing myself up to start again ... you know when you're head is right and mine hasn't been this last week.  Lots of walks maybe this weekend to give my back a rest.  

I'm thinking of doing the WW 4, 5, 7 fast start to try and claw back some of the bad I did last week.  Saturday is the start of a new diet week so ... bring it on!!!!   

Oooh maybe I could drag my bike out of the garage!!

Sorry I'm waffling

Ooooh pizza Jule ... WW do pizzas you know    I'm great at sorting everyone else out  

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Laura36

Hi Andi, you're doing so well!  Well done.

Gym again for me this morning - haven't been since Wed due to loads going on at work, visiting grandparents etc.  

I weighed this morning and am still only 1lb lighter than when I started.  I've not been good this week but work has been so awful/busy I didn't really focus on diet at all.

We were planning a walk up peny fan today but weather doesn't really look good enough so going to give it a miss.


----------



## PixTrix

Did you get your bike out of the garage Andi!! You been doing great with the walking.

Laura, for the past few months I have been saying about going to the gym and haven't got around to it!! Well done you.

Well still haven't weighed but think doing ok weight wise. Spent over an hour in agility this morning so plenty of running about there and my pooch is fast!! Only thing is I find exercise makes me hungry!! Refraining so far!

Stick at it everybody


----------



## Laura36

did some weights at home with DH this morning!  Really knackering but I managed it just about.  I've got no strength and could barely do 1 press up  

Well done pixtrix on your agility work!

Bad news for me that I stood on the scales this morning and they are saying the wrong thing entirely     Says I'm the same weight as when I started.  I know I'm not doing well on the diet front but I'm certainly eating loads less than when I was pregnant and over Christmas.


----------



## Jule

Laura im the same not eating as much as over christmas but really cant stick to points counting at the mo.  I dont think i would have lost in the morning but we'll wait and see.  

Pixtrix well done with your work out.

Andi keepup the good work.


----------



## Laura36

How's everyone doing? Been to the gym tonight but didn't do very much. I figure anything is better than nothing though.
Had a very light dinner today so hopefully that'll help.

Keep it up ladies!


----------



## PixTrix

Well done, you doing great with the gym


----------



## ANDI68

I've spent the last week getting off what I put on the week before so my weight loss hasn't moved at all but I think my head is back in the right place now.

There doesn't seem to be much progress here recently with losing those pounds.  C'mon !!!!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Dont worry I'm the same - back from hols and gained 4lbs(-ish!!!) 
Thought Id been quite good too - obviously all those yummy Lamumba cocktails were not entirely negated by the aqua aerobics sessions 

Never mind - Im still down on where I was at Christmas and my head is in the right place to get this weight shifted again too. 

C'mon girls we can do it!!!!


----------



## Laura36

Well done girls, having your head in the right place is 90% of the battle. Unfortunately that's the part I'm so hopeless at.
I've just eaten a galaxy bar  
Tasted lovely but now I'm wondering why I bought it.  I had got home and unfortunately had to pop out to put a letter in the post.  That meant passing the corner shop and before I knew it I was eating the galaxy.  

I think this week generally i've been a bit better though. Scales still saying I've only lost 2lbs overall but guess that's better than putting any on.

Think AF should be here soon so I should see the next 21 days as a good motivator before down reg!

We can do it (can't we?)


----------



## Jule

Well girls ive changed my weighing day to today.  Mon a terrible day to weigh.  Weighed this am and lost a pound. Woo hoo Andi it was all that good food on Mon!!


----------



## Laura36

Well done Jule, every lb really makes a difference


----------



## Jule

Thanks Laura, im feeling more motivated with the diet so im hoping i start to keep losing rathere than fluctuating.  I bought the Davina Mcall exercise DVD.  One of the girls recommended it on Mon so really hoping it will come soon so that i can start.  Im hoping i can do it at least 4 times a week.  How is everyone doing?


----------



## ANDI68

Taffy Girl, welcome back... 4lb isn't bad for an all inclusive holiday  

Jule, well done    Every pound certainly does make a difference

Laura , naughty naughty!!  Get that head in gear girl  

I'm pondering whether to go to class tomorrow .. I really should just to get the week over and recorded and begin another healthy week.

I haven't done my excercise DVD this week, I hurt my back last week and it's taken 'til now to settle down ... I am such a liability


----------



## PixTrix

Hi all

how is everybody doing today?

Well after deciding that I wasn't going to put pressure on myself of weighing and just staying healthy I gave in today. I thought I would weigh to see what damage I had done over the past week of a chinese take away, burger and fries and half box of maltesers last night. How bad am I. I thought seeing what I had gained would get me back in action.

However to my surprise I have lost 2lbs. What a shocker. Now I am not advocating eating bad like me. I think it is after a very bad day from side effects with metformin yest.

So going to try and be good now.

Keep it going everyone x


----------



## ANDI68

That's not bad going Pix Trix.  Well done, your take away diet sounds fab  

My loss was 1.5 lbs this week ... got my silver seven.  I can't believe I messed up last week and could have clocked up another 2 lbs.  Anyway, onwards and upwards.

I only have 8 more weeks to make a difference.


Repeat after me ........ NOTHING TASTES AS GOOD AS SLIM FEELS .... NOTHING TASTES AS GOOD AS SLIM FEELS


----------



## kara76

NOTHING TASTES AS GOOD AS SLIM FEELS .... NOTHING TASTES AS GOOD AS SLIM FEELS


is this something they say?

well done hun.


----------



## mimi41

Well done on your weight loss Andrea, it feels good doesn't it.

I've bought loads of WW snack bars and they are delicious


----------



## Jule

Well done Andi you are doing well.  Michelle you are doing well read on one of the other threads that you lost 5.5 pounds, excellent. Everyone's doing really well. 
Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## mimi41

How do i do a ticker


----------



## miriam7

well done ladies..keep up the good work


----------



## kara76

michelle you need to go to www.tickerfactory.com and make one, then copy and paste it into your profile


/links


----------



## ANDI68

No Kara, I said it!  

I managed to squeeze (and I mean squeeze) into a pair of trousers I've since Xmas before last ... I'm kind of between sizes at mo at it's a nightmare.

Thanks for your good wishes girls.

Did you buy the new Black Forest bars Michelle, they are nice but small.  I think I would be more saitisfied with the toffee bar.

Jule, you know what to order at the Harvester now then


----------



## Jule

michelle click on one of our tickers and it takes you to the page


----------



## Jule

Oh yes Andi think ill be having that chicken more often 
Should be exercising soon as soon as the DVD arrives ill be trying to do it every day


----------



## mimi41

Copy where in my profile


----------



## miriam7

in your signiture box


----------



## mimi41

Miriam i've done that and its not working


----------



## miriam7

maybee the tickers code was to big?


----------



## Jule

Looking good Michelle you done it, it took me ages to work it out!!


----------



## mimi41

Miriam i've done it thanks.  Now how do i do smilies and all that jazz


----------



## Jule

Michelle smiles normally come up just above the box you write on.  Click on the one you want it wont show properly while you are writing but when you post it the smile appears


----------



## mimi41

Testing my smilies


----------



## mimi41

Yeh, thanks Jules.

I have just done Davinas dvd, it is getting better.  Beware though that your ar*e will hurt


----------



## Jule

Hey Michelle i dont mind that hurting thats the bit that needs to hurt.  I bought it online so should be here in next few days.  Its about 40 minute work outs isnt it?


----------



## mimi41

Jules 40 mins of intense workout, but really satisfying.  I'm aiming to do it 3 times a week

Andi yes i did, they are nice though.  The toffee ones are even nicer


----------



## Jule

Fab cant wait for it to come so i can start.
Did you have a nice meet with Kara?


----------



## mimi41

Jules, we always have a good meet.  Its great to have a friend that understands that lives so close.  I know Kara feels the same, these boards are ok and do help but you can't beat the personal meet.


----------



## Jule

I agree i love to meet in person its so much easier to chat its so much more personal.  Lookign forward to the next meet, wont be long now


----------



## mimi41

Jules, i'm looking forward to it as well.  I've got my con appointment then and i'm hoping that i would have lost nearly a stone by then, well i lost a third of a stone in a week.  I had a laugh the other day this dhea is really making my brain mussy and its quite funny


----------



## Jule

Oh never do they make you dizzy?  The way you are going you would have definately lost that you are doing brill.  What a good loss in the first week.


----------



## mimi41

The dhea are making me very forgetful, i was before i took them but even worse now.

I am chuffed with the weight loss, i'm a pretty dtermined person and i know that losing weight helps with fertility so i am prepared to do anything if it helps


----------



## Jule

Good on you, the ticker looks great


----------



## mimi41

Cheers, i'm going to sign off now, dh is home and i better pay him some attention.  Speak to you soon

Michelle x


----------



## kara76

michelle40 said:


> Jules, we always have a good meet. Its great to have a friend that understands that lives so close. I know Kara feels the same, these boards are ok and do help but you can't beat the personal meet.


deffo hun we put the world to rights lol and talk utter rubbish too lol

loving the ticker

feel the love girls


----------



## popsi

well done on all your weight losses girls.. i am just hopeless cant get me head round it, so much going on at moment head just not there .. but well done to all you


----------



## Jule

I notice nobody been on here for a while.  Has nobody weighed recently?
Ive started exercising today.  I done loads of walking and then came home and done my new davina mcall dvd its very strenuous high impact-should get a loss next week


----------



## Laura36

Well done Jule with the exercise.
I've been to the gym tonight. Have been going about 2-3 times a week for 3 weeks now.  I worked off 475 calories tonight in 40 mins which is the most I've done so far.

I have weighed but unfortunately my scales keep telling me I haven't lost anymore weight!!!  Not happy with that but I know the exercise is very important and I'm feeling fitter which is great.  I'm not doing well with the dieting as I don't have much self control and can't seem to get through a day without cake, chocolate or a cookie


----------



## mimi41

Ladies

I think i've put weight on and i don't know why.  Tomorrow is my weigh in so we will see


----------



## PixTrix

Well done on the exercise Laura and Jule, I really should take a leaf out of your books!

Laura when I was going to the gym, I found that my weight wasn't shifting and I was getting disheartened. They told me not to worry because it is prob muscle developing. Wow that a good amount of calories to work off.

My weight is staying the same at the moment, but just glad it is staying off and not going back up!


----------



## ANDI68

Michelle, don't get disheartened.  I always gain weight when I ovulate, which I know from many years of weight watchers, also when I'm having AF ... there's not much hope for an accurate reading with me


----------



## PixTrix

Hey just seen your counter Andi, wow 7.5lbs you are doing brill. Well done


----------



## Jule

Well done Andi your weight is coming off steady.

Goon on you Laura with the exercise im sure it will start showing on the scales soon, surely if you burning all those calories weight should start to reduce.  It is difficult to avoid treats though but perhaps if you only have diet things in the house there will be nothing to pick at.  The weight watchers cakes and bars are nice and they have the points on them.

Well done Pix Trix for keeping your weight off, thats good not to gain.

Michelle who knows what will happen tomorrow but you know you've done well and perhaps next weeks weigh in will show for this week as well.  Sometimes that used to happen when i went slimming id not lose one week and then the following week lose few pounds. Good luck

Im also supposed to be weighing tom so will see.  Dont feel lighter but gonna do my exercise again tonight as not aching much from last night-obviously didnt work hard enough


----------



## Laura36

Hi ladies,
Andi your ticker looks amazing, well done you!

I think I'm eating more treats since doing more exercise.  So perhaps that's why I'm not losing anything.  I do feel so much better though and more toned.  Just need to cut out the nice stuff or at least cut back a bit now.

Keep it going girls!


----------



## Jule

I done my exercise DVD again tonight and im hurting   god help me tom probably wont be able to get out of bed in the morining!!


----------



## mimi41

I've lost another 1lb, i'm really happy witht that


----------



## kara76

michelle you are doing great hun


----------



## mimi41

Thanks darling, when we meeting for cuppa or three?


----------



## Jule

I weighed this am and i lost half ound just need to update my ticker.  Must be the exercise.  Im aching today so decided to have a day off and will do it tomorrow.


----------



## mimi41

Well done Jules


----------



## PixTrix

Well done Michelle and Jule. All the hard work pays off!


----------



## mimi41

Thanks pix


----------



## kara76

jule's good on ya girl

i don't come on this thread often as im bad


----------



## Jule

Kara you are small though i dont suppose you need to lose any weight..


----------



## miriam7

well done ladies you are doing great tickers are coming down  nicely   i bet you will have lost all your weight by the time i join the thread lol


----------



## mimi41

Miriam, i'm hoping to be getting fat after i've lost it all lol


----------



## Laura36

well done Michelle and Jule, brilliant!


----------



## miriam7

yep lose it all then pile it back on for a good reason


----------



## ANDI68

Well done girls.  I'm not doing well at the moment  

Keep it up


----------



## mimi41

Andi we all have days like that.  Keep going girlie we're here to support you


----------



## Taffy Girl

I haven't been on for a while but I have been being good.... 
Went to fat club today and have lost 3lbs this week - Yippppeeee - so I have lost the weight I gained on holiday and lost another half a pound - so all good . 

I've signed up to WW monthly pass now so the plan is to keep going until I get to where I want to be..... which if I'm really honest is another 2+stone.

Have been a bit of a domestic goddess this week - cooking lots of new meals. DH is cutting back too which is making it a little easier to stick to.  

Good to see everyone else doing so well too


----------



## mimi41

Hi Taffy girl

I have signed up to the monthly pass, so i have to go every week.

I've got about 3 stone to lose before my next tx.  Not finding it to bad, i've already done some of the recipes.

Well done on your weight loss keep it going

Michelle


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks Michelle - I am hoping its going to keep me on track for the next 4 months at least..... 

Now I am starting to lose I have set myself some mini targets to keep me motivated.....  

Lose 5% (9.5lb) to get my BMI back to under 30 by end of Feb 
Lose 10% (18lb) by holiday on 29th March
Get to target of 11 stone (33lbs) by mid/late May when we start our next treatment

They seem realistic and sort of equate to about 1.5lbs a week - which, if I am good, is perfectly acheiveable


----------



## Laura36

Well done Taffy Girl, you're doing brilliantly!

Andi - hope today is better for you but don't worry you'll get back on track when you're ready.  

We've been away this weekend but went to the gym and swimming in the hotel yesterday, then to the gym today when I got back home.  Phew! Loads of exercise but absolutely terrible with my diet.  I'm hoping at least that the exercise means I lose some soon as I'm buring lots of calories and am eating the same as I have been since about November.


----------



## ANDI68

Well done girls ... I am really struggling


----------



## Jule

Well done taffy your plan looks realistic and achievable. I was doing weight watchers found at least i could still have treats.  Hoping to crack on with the exercise and see weight loss this week.  Had very bad weekend though but back on it tomorrow.


----------



## mimi41

I've lost another pound girls woohoo.  Hopefully i will bew slim jim soon


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well done michelle.... keep up the good work!!!

I am not expecting a loss this week - have had such a stressful week at work I seem to have lost track of what I am eating 
Roll on Saturday


----------



## miriam7

well done michelle you are doing great


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Michelle and everyone else for keeping it going.

I haven't lost any more but I now feel my head is back in gear again so onwards I go.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Only half a pound off for me this week - but after such a bad week work-wise am just pleased it wasn't a gain 

Hoping for a good weight loss this week


----------



## PixTrix

Well done Taffy girl. A loss is a loss!
Keep it up everyone x


----------



## mimi41

Taffy girl well done half a pound is a loss and not a gain congrats to you


----------



## ANDI68

You've reached half a stone ... well done Taffy Girl


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks everyone - been having a bit of a down day about it all today as I realised its taken me 7 weeks to lose. It just seems to be coming off so slowly......   (Yes I know slow and steady weight loss is good - but I want big and fast weight loss!!!!!) 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## mimi41

Where is everyone?

Andi where are you, if you want support you have got to say!

Taff girl i know what you mean i would like weight to comeoff now.  I have decided i am not doing tx until bmi down 25


----------



## Taffy Girl

Another pound for me this morning - thought it might have been a little more after I'd had such a good week (well apart from the chinese on Thursday!) - but hey ho.... only a pound away from my 5%, which is a nice mini-milestone to be aiming for. 

Been and bought lots of healthy meat and veggies and plan to do lots of cooking this week. Yummy!

Michelle - you are doing really well. I would love to get my BMI down to 25 too - but thats another 2 and a half stone and at this rate its gonna take a while.... (Just hoping i'll be preggers before I'm thin!!!!)

x


----------



## mimi41

Taffy girl, its about another 21/2 stone for me, i will get there soon and noone will recognise me.  I just feel if i make the effort to lose the weight noone can use that as a reason for the mcs.  Well done on the weight loss


----------



## ANDI68

Well done girls, you are all doing so well.  Keep it up


----------



## mimi41

Andi 8.5 lbs lost well done you are doing really well as well.


----------



## Laura36

Well done all, I've been totally cr*p and haven't lost any more weight.  Although I've kept up the gym twice a week plus weights once a week.  I'm eating ok during the week but not good on weekends.
I feel like I should have lost some by now. 
I'm not planning on dieting or exercise during stimms so I have about 10 days to go before then.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Wow that seems to have come around quickly Laura. Good luck  

I couldn't stick to my diet during treatment either. It all started to go wrong when I rewarded myself with a huuuuuge chocolate choux bun after shock of actually doing the first jab       
(Mmmmmm -could just eat one of those now  Good job I've no points left!!)


----------



## Jule

You are all doing really well with weight loss.  I  have been terrible.  I have done loads more exercise but no more weight has falen off in fact put on 3 pounds i think so not good 
Finding it a bit difficult to stick to im obviously not motivated enough even though i want to loose the weight.  My diet is not too bad during the week but on the weekend its terrible.  I plan to write everything down from tomorrow.  we are having pancakes tonight a day early so hopefully back on it tom.


----------



## Taffy Girl

I used to have that problem with weekends too but because I weigh at WW class on a Saturday am we have cut out our Friday night take-away which was the start of the slippery slope for me!!! 

Saturday is now my "day off" where I try to stick to plan as best I can but we usually try to plan a night or meal out - so some weeks Im good - others not.  
Then we start off Sunday with a long walk with the dog followed by a healthy-ish roast dinner - so all about damage limitation!!!

Ooh pancakes sound good - off to find a low point recipe for tomorrow - Thanks


----------



## Jule

Taffy you are doing very well.  Im much better going to class so i think if i cant knuckle down in the next 2 weeks im gonna have to go back to class to be shamed onto losing weight.  Sat a great day to weight you have all week to repair the damage you've done on the weekend.  Not far for you to go now well done


----------



## mimi41

I've got my weigh in tonight, so hoping i've lost more weight

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Jule

Good luck Michelle for weigh in tonight.

I havent been doing very well although im doign exercise most days.  I have started counting again today, so hopefully back on.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck for your WI Michelle - let us know how you go.

Think my scales are broken - been really really good but they are not moving at the moment...... (Fingers crossed for a loss on Saturday morning )


----------



## kara76

michelle i know the weigh in will go well hun

taffygirl give it time hun

good luck all, i don't come here often


----------



## mimi41

2 1/2lb woohoo


----------



## Jule

Wow well done Michelle you are doing really well


----------



## rach5

Well done Michelle that is a great weight lose


----------



## mimi41

Hi Rach how are you.  It was nice to meet you last week


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Michelle - our slimmer of the week!


----------



## mimi41

My bmi is under 30 now, what do they recommend it should be to start tx.  I don't think i'm going to get to 25 this year its another 30lb.  Hope you are well and you know my number if you want to chat about weight loss and things


----------



## PixTrix

Hey Michelle you are doing fab. I was told to have my BMI below 29.


----------



## mimi41

Oh pix i'm nearly there then.  Hope you are well


----------



## PixTrix

you really are very nearly there michelle, you have done so well. So are you planning on next tx once under 29?

I'm good thanks, just feel like the weeks are dragging now, but 3 weeks monday isn't long.


----------



## mimi41

Pix i wanted to get down to 25 but i will try to get as close to that as i can.  We are looking at junish time.  3 weeks will fly by


----------



## miriam7

well done michelle your doing really well


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well done Michelle - thats a great loss


----------



## ANDI68

Been to fat club tonight ... 2 1/2 lb loss this week.  I think I'm back on track now.  DH is cutting down and eating healthy too and I think that is helping me.


----------



## mimi41

well done Andi, it makes a big difference when you have support at home


----------



## Queenie1

just wanted to say well done  to you all in your weight loss. keep up the good work


----------



## rach5

well done Andrea that is brilliant, are you doing WW or SW?


----------



## popsi

well done all you ladies you are very good.. i am going to start improving my bad habits from Monday  

andi.. how are you honey   xx not heard from you for a while


----------



## Taffy Girl

well done Andi. I stayed the same at WI on saturday but weighed today and ive lost another 2lbs.


----------



## PixTrix

You are all doing so well. Well done all.


----------



## miriam7

well done ladies


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well Michelle how did you do this week? Hope its another loss for you 
Good luck for your weigh in Andi ..... 
Ive had a realy good week so hoping for a loss on the scales on Saturday  
Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## mimi41

Taffygirl how are you?

Well i've lost 3.5 lb this week, si i'm .5lb off of a stone now


----------



## kara76

wow girls your doing so well

you should be very proud of yourselves


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oooh well done michelle thats a fantastic weight loss. You are doing fab!

Im doing OK but had an emergency hospital appt today as my ulcerative colitis/IBS has flared up - 
Had an x-ray and apparently I am a little "bunged up" (unheard of!!) which is making it worse so have been given "a little something for the weekend" ..... some super-strength laxatives .......   

Should help with the weight loss - but may give that long country walk with the pupster a miss this weekend 

Thanks Kara


----------



## coweyes

Can i please join?  My dh and i are starting ivf soon so iv been trying to loose a little weight.  Iv lost 10pounds so far by doing weightwatchers on line, so feeling pretty good.  Anyway im off to eat dinner!!


----------



## ANDI68

Welcome Coweyes, it may help to get yourself a ticker.

Rach, I'm following WW.

Well done Michelle.

Sorry to hear of your problem Taffy Girl, hope you're feeling better soon.

I've had IBS and upper leg cramps lately, I think it may be the DHEA it was causing upset tummy at first now I'm bunged up .... I swear by prunes.

Well I lost 4 lb this week ... I'm half way to reaching my goal now ... what a shock!!!

Keep it up girls


----------



## kara76

wow andi well done hun, thats brill

did you say prunes work? i think i need some


----------



## ANDI68

They do for me Kara, it won't hurt to try them


----------



## miriam7

you are doing great ladies ..well bloody done


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oh well done Andi - thats a fantastic weight loss. You are doing so well. 

Thats a great incentive reaching the halfway mark.  

I normally have to steer clear of prunes because of the effects but you have got me fancying them now.... 

Welcome coweyes - and good luck with the weight loss x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Drum roll please....... 
Just been to weigh and I have lost........ 
wait for it .......

3lbs !!!!! 

Am rather pleased with myself   and starting to see a difference in my clothes and the way I look now too, 

Thanks girls for all your support - think its keeping me on the straight and narrow!
x


----------



## mimi41

Well done all, its great when we can see the difference losing weight makes.  Also, its for a good cause.


----------



## ANDI68

It's good when your weight loss gets into double figures.  Well done Taffy Girl, hope you are feeling better today and less 'bunged up'.  Think what your loss will be next week after your super strength laxatives.

I think I have 2 lb to go for my 10% loss.


----------



## Laura36

Well done everyone.

Andi - great tip with the prunes but do they taste good? I don't think I've ever had them.

I've removed my ticker, felt a bit of a fraud as I only lost 2lbs since January and now doing tx so can't really diet.
I did weigh this morning and have lost another lb so 3lb altogether.  Still pretty bad though  

Hopefully I won't be dietting again for quite some time


----------



## Jule

Well done girls you are all doing brilliantly.  My ticker is also removed ive lost no more weight and lost all incentive.  I also hope i dont need to put one back up cause my tx will work this time


----------



## ANDI68

You're both in the middle of tx, there's no point in dieting now.

The prunes I eat are snack packs of juicy stoned prunes.


----------



## Jule

Prunes must make you ever so regular lol...im surprised you dont get diarrhoea


----------



## ANDI68

I only eat them Jule when I have IBS discomfort, to help


----------



## Jule

So not a daily thing then  You are doing really well with your weight loss.  You've got your stone award-brill well done.


----------



## mimi41

Hi Ladies

I know i didn't go to WW this week but i have lost a lb, so now i have really lost over a stone which i am thrilled with.  I only have another 2 stone 3lb to go lol


----------



## kara76

michelle you are doing so well

well done hun


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Michelle, what a boost to get to a stone


----------



## miriam7

you have done really well...well bloody done


----------



## LJE

Well done Michelle, thats great news.


----------



## Jule

Well done MIchelle you are doing brill.  Next time you go to WW you'll get your shiny 7.  I Used to love getting those, feels like your going someone.


----------



## Laura36

Hey, well done Michelle that's brilliant.


----------



## mimi41

Thanks all, it feels worthwhile when you have support like you guys


----------



## ANDI68

I didn't go to class this week.  I know I stayed the same though, I should have reduced my points I think after losing the weight so hopefully I will get a loss this week.

Did you weigh today Taffy?


----------



## kara76

andi have you reduced your points now?


----------



## ANDI68

Yeah by 2 a day .. I'm only having 17 a day now .. I'm hungry today!


----------



## kara76

i suppose reducing will make you feel hungry

can you have some fruit or something

sorry i know very little about ww


----------



## mimi41

Andi, i thought the lowest they recommend is 18.


----------



## ANDI68

I think it's 16 Michelle.  I've recalculated my points due to new weight and it works out at 17.

I'm better now thanks Kara, had a bowl of free soup.


----------



## mimi41

Andi i always thought it was 18 and you can save some if you want, i must be wrong.  I have always done 18 because when i startedon 20 i wasn't losing so decided to go down and it does work.  Its horrible being hungry, if i feel hungry i have a crumpet they are only 1 point and very filling.  Good luck anyway for more weight loss next week.


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Michelle, I've checked my books 16 is the lowest.

I do like crumpets, what do you put on yours?


----------



## mimi41

extra light philadephia, or ww jam.  You can put anything as long as you count it but they are filling xx  Good luck with the weight loss this week


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well done Michelle  You are doing really well

I didn't manage to get to WI this week either as I've been ill - On anti-biotics and steroids which are making me feel lousy. Been sticking to my points but eating rubbish 

Hoping to get back on track for a loss next week...


----------



## PixTrix

You are doing so fab girls, inspirational keep it up.

Hope you feel better soon Taffy.

Well I havent as such been keeping a track on my weight, but sticking with healthy eating and to my surprise today I was trying on some cropped trouser from last summer (in the hope the nice weather going to stay!) and they were well baggy! I ran downstairs to tell DP and by the time I had reached the bottom my trousers had fallen down lol well chuffed


----------



## Laura36

Well done Pix!  Baggy trousers, a good look


----------



## miriam7

you better invest in a belt lol


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you!

Hey Miriam, maybe I'll get bracers lol


----------



## kara76

im making vegetable rice 

this is what michelle cooked us and it was yummy


----------



## Laura36

Mmm, I love things like veg rice etc.  Problem is I also like cake


----------



## mimi41

Well ladies i have lost more weight look at my ticker


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Michelle ... you are doing great. 

My sticking power is slacking this week, I've had a bit of a crappy week and it's thrown me off a bit.  I know I need to go to class and refocus, just the money spent going to class could be used to pay towards the acu we're both having at the moment.  I know there's no excuse .... someone kick my ****!!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well done Michelle 

   Andi  
You have done really well so far - keep it up!

I am not looking forward to my WI tomorrow. I have been really, really good for the last week or so but my scales aren't moving 
This is the weight to I got to last summer and then stuck..... so I just want to lose something to get over the psychological hurdle. 

Its only one week to go until my holiday.... and I really wanted to hit the one stone loss for that.


----------



## ANDI68

Taffy, you're on holiday again? LOL  Where this time?

It's horrible when you are doing your hardest and the scales don't move.  Call it a bit of maintenance for the interim hunni.  Do you need to look at recalculating your points?


----------



## Taffy Girl

We are off to Costa del Sol with my parents for their ruby (40th ) wedding anniversary  
Really looking forward to it but not going to help with the weight loss 

I reduced my points a couple of weeks ago when I went into the next stone bracket - but may try using some of my exercise points and see if that does anything. I rack up about 10 or 12 in a week which I dont really use. I havent stayed at class for a few weeks so will probably stay and see if I can pick up some tips!!

Hope you get back on track soon


----------



## kara76

great news michelle

taffy wow i would love a hol


----------



## Taffy Girl

OMG I lost ....... another 1.5lbs (plus the one from last week when I missed class). Am in shock!!! 

My stone is not too far away now...... and I am so determined to try and get it next week 

Kara never mind about the holiday - you're gonna have a heatwave here while we're away - 

Just been for a lovely lunch down the Bay with my parents - for my Dad's birthday and mother's day and had a nice long walk in the sunshine. It was packed down there and a great pre-match atmosphere - lots of singing and banter. Come on Boys!


----------



## mimi41

Great weight loss taffygirl, you are doing really well

Andi keep at it, you don't need to go to class to lose the weight.  If you can't afford it we can motivate you here.  I think the dhea can make weight loss hard so don't beat yourself up you have done fantastic so far x


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Taffy, you're so close to getting to under 30.  When do you go away?

Thanks for the support Michelle, I thought DHEA helped with weight loss?


----------



## mimi41

Andi i read it can help or hinder weight loss.  My weight is coming off slowly i would say its not helping me that much


----------



## ANDI68

Does it increase appetite? I've been craving so much this week .... my appetite has been insatiable, which is odd for this point of my cycle.


----------



## mimi41

It hasn't increased my apetite, i think thats because you've dropped your points too much.  Add another point on.  My ww leader has asked me to become a leader so i can give you loads of advice on here when i'm trained


----------



## ANDI68

I think you are right Michelle, too drastic a drop and now I'm suffering.

Ooh that's good motivation for you to become a leader, that will motivate you to goal and keep you there, you can't gain more than 5 lbs when you're a leader, unless you're pregnant of course


----------



## mimi41

Andi try it and see if it helps.  Remember that 1 point is a crumpet or a slice of bread, a yogurt.  Loads of things to satisfy your cravings.


----------



## ANDI68

Yeah I will, plus I haven't been making my WW trifles since DH's has been on his healthy diet.

18 points and onwards


----------



## mimi41

Andi, don't forget the trifle its a life saver


----------



## miriam7

well done ladies you are doing so well


----------



## Laura36

Michelle, when I get to dietting again I'll be needing your WW expertise!  You and Andi are so fab you seem to know everything & all the points values.

Keep it up girls you're all doing brilliantly


----------



## mimi41

Well i have lost another 2lb making the total so far 17.5 lb, i only have 2.5lb to go for my 10%.  I am so chuffed with myself.

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Laura36

Michelle, well done that is so amazing.


----------



## miriam7

michelle im chuffed for you ..well bloody done you are doing great!


----------



## PixTrix

Wow well done you Michelle, you are doing fab


----------



## ANDI68

Woweeeee Michelle .. keep it up


----------



## kara76

wow girl you really do get commited

you have done amazely well and you should be very proud of yourself


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oooh well done Michelle. You are doing really well.  

I have lost another pound this week. 

Was a bit gutted to miss my stone by 1/2 a lb - I've been good but AF due is so pleased I haven't gained . 
My BMI is where it needs to be for our NHS treatment which is good - just hope I dont gain too much on hols this week


----------



## Jule

Well done girls you are doing ever so well with the weight loss.  I bet we will notice the difference when we meet.


----------



## miriam7

taffy i wouldnt stress to much on holiday as you have done so well


----------



## mimi41

Well done taffygirl, woohoo good news about bmi.  Try to walk loads on hols and this will help with keeping weight off.  Have a good hol


----------



## Queenie1

well done everyone you are doing so well and have so much will power. keep it up.


----------



## mimi41

Hi peeps

I,m just the weight loss guru lol.  I've lost another 2 lb woohoo


----------



## kara76

michelle wow well done girl

so proud of you


----------



## miriam7

well done michelle you are doing exellent   i will be needing a some tips in a few weeks!


----------



## PixTrix

wowee Michelle, well done you x


----------



## ANDI68

Excellent Michelle  

I've had a stand still couple of weeks but feel my head is getting back in focus again, at last!!!


----------



## mimi41

Thanks guys

Andi you will get back into it, try to focus on why you are losing weight and how losing a few more pound will benefit your tx

Miriam i'm full of tips lol

Kara hi honey.  I think i got a speeding ticket yesterday bummer

Pix hi honey how are you doing


----------



## kara76

nooooooooooooooooooo 

i think i got flashed today but can't be sure as i was behind a van and broke really hard from 90 to 70 lol


----------



## mimi41

It was in pentlepoir the sod was hidding


----------



## kara76

they are buggers for hiding there, ive almost been had a few times

i will give you some tips on monday for getting away with it, its work 2 out of 3 times for me hehe


----------



## mimi41

Can't afford another, i've got 2 already


----------



## PixTrix

I'm good ta Michelle. OO the little so and so's had you


----------



## ANDI68

I've adjusted my start weight on my ticker to reflect my (naked) weight on my scales.  WW scales are 2 lb heavier than mine, probably because of my clothes and since I'm not going there any longer I have to keep adding 2lb on my weight at home to compare.  So, that gives me 2lb less to get to goal.  My weight loss is a miraculous 2 lb this week ... thanks to the Wii Fit I think and being back focused again.  

I have 5 weeks to lose 11 lbs if I want to get to my target.  Why am I struggling so much when I know why I need to do this, it should be motivation enough!!!  Does anyone else struggle?

I think I have so much to think about, my focus drifts.  I got my gold membership 10 years ago and lost 3.5 stone in 6 months, I lost every week but I guess I had less going on in my life back then.

Can anyone give me any tips to get to my goal in 5 weeks ....  and don't say Counsellor 'cos I tried that and that didn't help one bit  

DH has lost a stone in the past 5 weeks and I've been at it since January .... how embarassing!!!

How is everyone else doing this week?


----------



## kara76

well it seems your mojo has come back well done so try and keep it that way, im not sure how you can keep it only you and the power of your mind can do it


----------



## PixTrix

hey Andi, don't be so hard on yourself, you have already done so well  

Soz haven't got any tips for you, just want you to know that you doing great. By the way I think it is much easier for men, I'd like to see how they cope with having AF to contend with and get in the way every month!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hi all - well I weighed when I got back from hols and had gained half a stone   (So obviously a fab time was had by all!!!!)
It was not really from overindulging either - just have to put it down to not doing the long doggy walks each day!

Well that weight has gone ....... and I lost another 2lbs this week which means I have finally lost my stone - Yay - and meaning Ive lost 15lb since Christmas. I've adjusted my ticker to show where I started and where I want to get to. Only about 5 weeks till we hopefully start treatment again so I am realistically looking at losing 7-10lbs in that time. 

No easter eggs for me this year  

Am full up with the flu and have a really sore throat - so will be making a big pot of soup today!

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## miriam7

well done taffy ..hope you feel better soon ...the soup instead of eggs is bound to help


----------



## PixTrix

Well done Taffy, you've done great. Hope you soon feel better x


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Taffy, you're doing great.  How is the soup?

I'm missing eggs and chocolate too


----------



## mimi41

Well done taffy dirl.  I stayed the same this week, i did expect it cos of af


----------



## Taffy Girl

OK - am having a panic! 

Just been weighed at a routine hospital appointment - and the scales showed me about 6lbs heavier than WW - making my BMI 31 point something ..... Now I know some of that is going to be down to my clothes/being weighed later in the day and having eaten and drunk etc - but some of it is going to be down to the difference in the scales. 

I know that my BMI needs to be under 30 for us to have this NHS treatment - which by my WW calculations I am (just!). 
Does anyone know how strict the clinic are with the BMI thing for NHS treatment? I have my treatment schedule appointment in just under 3 weeks - and want to be able to start tx straight away. Do you think they could delay us if they weigh me and I am a few pounds over? 

If I needed any motivation to stick to my diet for the next 3 weeks this is it!!!!


----------



## popsi

Hi Taffy

I was not even weighed in the clinic at all, they asked me how much i was and i told them roughly and that was fine ( i would have been slightly over) so it was fine then which was about 18 months ago

xx


----------



## kara76

try not to panic you have a few weeks to diet yet hun, if they weigh you and your bmi shows over 30 would you consider stripping at clinic? just a thought

i have never been weighed at clinic


----------



## PixTrix

Really no need to worry Taffy. They will ask you what you weigh and take your word for it. My DP was silly though he said he wasn't sure so they made him weigh! They then did take about 3lbs of for his clothes! Just give them your figure that you get in WW and you'll be fine. You have done so well with your weight loss, well done


----------



## kara76

i think the main thing to think of here is how much YOU want your BMI as opitimum level to give treatment the very very best chance

i personally would always make sure the clinic knew everything about my case and more probably lol

taffy you have 3 weeks and i am postive you wil be ok, your just gona have to be extra good


----------



## Taffy Girl

oh kara - I just choked on my pint of water !!!!!!!!!!
Was thinking of just taking my WW weight record card and my own scales - but yep - I guess that's an option 

Thanks for the reassurance guys. Will stick at the diet in the meantime!

Kara - you are right - Thinking about it now at our appointment with Janet in January it was me that was more concerned about my weight than her.


----------



## kara76

pmsl sorry to make your choke lol

if you feel like eating something naughtie come on here and we will kick your **** lol


----------



## ANDI68

I was gonna suggest taking your WW record card   but like the others I was asked my weight, which at the time was a few pounds over a BMI of 30, I was told to try and lose the few pounds but I wasn't weighed or doubled checked.  As you say Taffy, I hope this gives you motivation to keep going until your tx schedule and beyond.


----------



## ANDI68

Another 2 lb this week. I'm 3/4 of the way there. I think the next 7 lb will be even more of an uphill struggle  but I'm thinking about the reward chocolate I will have after EC <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D8%252F8%255F8%255F36%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Off to have some Wii fit fun now


----------



## kara76

well done andi

you keep it up girl, just think of the reward and it might be even better than chocolate


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well done Andi. 2lbs is a great weight loss. You should be proud - you are doing so well. 
Good luck with that last 7lbs.
x


----------



## PixTrix

Nice work Andi


----------



## popsi

well done andi... heres hoping to you putting it all back on and more soon    xx


----------



## mimi41

Welle done Andi, keep it up

Well i have lost 21/2 this week and also got my 10% key ring.  I am so chuffed and every one in the meeting is telling me what an inspiration i am to them.


----------



## PixTrix

Wowee Michelle, well done you   Fantastic job


----------



## ANDI68

Great news Michelle.  Shouldn't your total loss be 22 lbs?  I am sure it was 19.5 before this week


----------



## miriam7

well done    ..you are both doing so good


----------



## mimi41

Thanks Andi my mistake, i was out doing myself a pound then


----------



## kara76

wow michelle 

well done


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well done Michelle - you are truly an inspiration, hun  

Not looking forward to my WI tomorrow after my midweek panic.....


----------



## Jule

Michelle, Andi and Taffy your tickers are looking great i havent been on here for a while, cant belive how well you are all doing


----------



## Taffy Girl

OK. Not a happy bunny today.   
I gained 1.5lbs   and I dont know why. 

Have been really good this week - no easter eggs, no take-away, planned my meals, ate loads of veggies, drunk loads of water, 
I even pointed the b***** honey and lemon and kept a couple of points back for the throat sweets/cough medicine. 
Leader thought my tracker looked ok - but has taken it away to have a look through so hopefully she'll pick something up!. 

I am feeling very negative about it all today - I think because I am just below the weight I got to before treatment last year and "stuck" - (before piling it all back on again ). Hoping its just a blip/holiday catching up/down to being ill this week.

Not giving up though - got a long walk at Merthyr Mawr planned for tomorrow, been to the farm shop and bought lots of veggies and going to go back to basics this week with tracking/weighing etc. I am determined to shift it next week.


----------



## kara76

i am sorry your feeling down hun but im sure you will get back on track and veggies from the farm shop sounds prefect


----------



## PixTrix

Oh sorry you feeling down Taff  

Keep the determination and I am sure you will get back on track and with it your positivity. Just think about how well you have done so far x


----------



## miriam7

dont be too hard on yourself taffy you have done so well


----------



## mimi41

Taffy just start again.  We all have blips and that is exactly it, next week you will have lost 2.5lb.  YOU WILL LOSE WEIGHT


----------



## ANDI68

I'm sorry Taffy that you're  

I sometimes found the WW diet lagged a bit behind, as in I would be good this week but it wouldn't show until next week .... keep your chin up and keep at it.  There's nothing more frustrating than not losing weight and not knowing what caused it when you've been good, all you can do is dig in and hope for a better week next week, which will happen if you stick at it.  Just a thought, you don't need to adjust your points after the weight you've lost do you?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks for all your words of support, guys. Sticking with it and hoping for a big loss (or even a medium one!) next weekend 
x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Today I will be mostly munching........ carrot sticks, cucumber and peppers.......Yum  
And I have made a lovely "Harvester" salad for lunch at work! 

Think I should have earned a few activity points for all my chopping this morning  

Thanks for the tips and keeping me on track Michelle  
x


----------



## PixTrix

That's the way Taffy!


----------



## mimi41

Anytime taffy girl


----------



## ANDI68

2lb off this week, was hoping for 3 to stay on track for my goal but I am pleased with my loss.  Haven't done any excercise this week but I will dig in for next week.

Michelle, did you weigh in last night?

Hope your veggy munching will pay off this week Taffy.


----------



## kara76

andi well done you


----------



## PixTrix

2lbs is fab Andi well done. I am still in the middle of my post BFN pig out and on monday going to get back to it!


----------



## ANDI68

Pix you will need a pig out before being good again  

Taffy good luck for your weigh in tomorrow


----------



## miriam7

well done andi   pix dont worry you deserve to pig out for a bit


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well done Andi  

I lost 2 lbs this week - so am very pleased  

Had a long chat with my leader who had been going through my food diaries. She couldn't find any reason for the gain last week and felt that I'm eating mostly all the right things. She suggested keeping the sweet stuff (all those yummy cake slices!) to 2 points a day and to vary what I'm eating a bit - seems I have got into a bit of a rut - so am feeling much more positive about it all. 

I have 4lbs to go to get my 10% and I would really like to lose that before I hopefully start jabbing in about 3-4 weeks time.


----------



## ANDI68

Good news Taffy, I bet the loss has helped keep you focused.

So, balance is the key to success.  When I was allowing myself wine I would use a fair number of points and leave myself hungry but when I was only using my points for 'good' food my loss was better, even though I didn't exceed my points.  I guess or bodies deal with the breakdown of food differently.

I'm sure you can achieve your 10% in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## mimi41

Well done Taffy girl and Andi.

I lost half pound this week so pleased with that


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Michelle, you're well over half way now.


----------



## mimi41

Woohoo lost another 2.5 lb, i'm really chuffed i only have a little way to go now.  There is light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Michelle, you are doing really well ... you're an inspiration.  Just over a stone to go, what a way you have come.     And you're looking really good .


----------



## kara76

wow michelle thats fab well done


----------



## miriam7

well done michelle you have done brillliant


----------



## ANDI68

2lb off this week ... it's taking forever     but not far to go now I just hope I can keep it off during stimms


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well done to you both   
You are doing soooooo well - and its keeping me going too - so thank you!

Andi - it may seem like forever but its coming off steadily which is good. You are nearly there - how exciting. You must be so pleased - and Im sure it wouldnt be too bad to put it all on again for the right reason? 

I am not expecting a loss tomorrow with the wicked   lurking - just hoping to stay the same. 
Am feeling really focused at the moment - Have been food shopping this morning and bought lots of good (but nice!) stuff for the bank holiday so I wont be tempted to be too naughty when we are out and about. The plan is to go for lots of long beach walks with the dog so I got some bits to do a picnic for when we are out and a barbecue when we get back so we can make the most of the nice weather. 

Will let you know how I get on tomorrow


----------



## kara76

good luck taffy


----------



## mimi41

Good luck Taffy, you never know you might have good weight loss hope you do

Well done Andi you look fab to, i could hardly see you on the tv lol


----------



## LJE

Well done girls, you are all doing a great job.
I know how difficult it can be.

Lisa


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck for WI Taffy Girl, good shopping planning.  I heard this in some slimming meeting, 'If you fail to plan you plan to fail.' 

Michelle, now I know you're joking   Still got your pic to sort out and post up


----------



## miriam7

well done andi and good luck taffy


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well you wont believe it - I lost 1.5lbs this week 
I am so pleased  I knew I'd been good but I really wasnt expecting to lose so it was a nice surprise!!!

Only 2.5lbs to go to get my 10% - and to my pre-treatment target - so here's hoping for another couple of good weeks. 

Hubby is just putting together our new gas barbie so I can have grilled fish, meat and veggies for tea through the summer. 
I'm not a big fan of gas bbqs but it will be quick and easy after work and we are keepng our proper one for the weekends.


----------



## Laura36

Well done TG that's brilliant.

Also a big well done to all of you on this thread, you're an inspiration!

Is anyone doing slimming world?  I met up with an old friend last week and she's lost 3 stone on SW and looks amazing.  I have 4 weeks before my hols and would like to kick start things then continue when I get back.  Tx probably in July so I have time to lose nearly a stone.  I was thinking of doing slimming world as I've tried WW in the past and found it very hard.


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Taffy Girl ... you will get there!

I couldn't get on with SW Laura, I would lose the first weeks or so then nothing.  I know the diet has changed a bit so good luck with it if you chose to do it.


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Andi, I did SW years ago but I've never been much good at sticking with any diet and do well for first 5-6 weeks then lose interest. 

How are you finding the DHEA?  I've been taking it for about 3 weeks now and don't think I have any side effects really.  Although only taking 50mg each night at the moment.  Perhaps I'll increase that to 75mg.  Do you know whether it matters what time of day to take it?  I try and take it after I have eaten in the evening.  Can it make you put on weight? I feel like I've put on a few lbs over the last few weeks.  Sorry for all the questions!!


----------



## mimi41

Tafy girl well done

Laura dhea is supposed to be used as a diet drug


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Laura,

I had awful upset tummy with it at first when I was taking one 25mg with each meal 3 times a day, now I take 75mg with my evening meal, although I have read it's best to take in the morning.  Taking them with my heaviest meal seemed to aleviate the upset tummy.  When I spoke to JE about doses etc she said she prescribes one 75mg pill as it's easier to take.

Apart from the tummy upset at first I don't really have any noticable changes (apart from having to bleach my upper lip a bit more often  ) and a few spots.

Hope you continue to be okay on it.  

I had also read it can help you lose weight.


----------



## Laura36

Thanks both. Guess that'll be me eating too many cakes then


----------



## Shellebell

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192735.0


----------

